# Сколько врачей, столько и мнений. Помогите установить правильный диагноз



## gloriya (15 Июл 2015)

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Ольга. Возраст 31 год. Рост 169 см, вес 63 кг.
Жалобы.
Головокружение ("пьяная голова"), нечеткость зрения, ощущение зыбкости окружающего пространства (при ходьбе), напряжение мышц шеи, (ощущение, что шея не может держать голову), состояние удушения. Прострелы в левой части головы (от затылка ко лбу), тахикардия, экстрасистолы, ПА. Иногда стреляет в левой руке от плеча к указательному пальцу, немеет язык, болят зубы, тянет мышцы в области носогубного треугольника, болят глазные яблоки, периодически появляется слабость в руках и немеют большие пальцы на ногах. Головные боли напряжения. Все продолжается уже 5 месяцев. За этот период похудела на 10 кг.
Из диагнозов, поставленных местными специалистами:
1). ВСД, НЦД.
2). Остеохондроз шейно-грудного отдела 1 степени. Умеренная вертебрально-базилярная недостаточность.
3). Неврастения.
4). Дисциркуляторная энцефалопатия.

С февраля прошла несколько курсов лечения сосудистыми препаратами, витамины группы B, лазер на шейный отдел, ультразвук на грудной отдел, массаж воротниковой зоны, ЛФК.
Состояние остается прежним. Врачи ставят разные диагнозы. Кто-то говорит, что причина всех предъявляемых жалоб - состояние позвоночника. Другие, что проблема в гидроцефалии. Третьи утверждают, что ничего страшного у меня нет и посылают к психиатру, списывая все на стресс и хроническую усталость. Для меня прошедшие 5 месяцев кажутся 5 годами. Очень обидно, что потрачено столько сил, времени, финансов, а толку нет. Прошу помощи в установлении диагноза и, если можно, посоветуйте какой тактики лечения придерживаться.
Обследования прилагаю.
ОАК, ОАМ - норма.
ЭКГ, ЭХО - норма.
УЗИ щитовидной железы - диффузные изменения в ткани. Гормоны - норма.
УЗИ ОБП - норма.
УЗИ мочевыводящей системы - норма.
Ревматоидный фактор - отр.
Холестерин - норма.
Глюкоза крови - норма.
Электролиты крови - норма.
Билирубин общий - 29,8 мкмоль/л
Билирубин прямой - 10,8 мкмоль/л
Мочевая кислота - 344,6 при норме 140-340 мкмоль/л


----------



## La murr (16 Июл 2015)

*gloriya*, Ольга, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (16 Июл 2015)

gloriya написал(а):


> Жалобы.


Обратитесь к квалифицированному мануальному терапевту. Пройдите курс УВТ на ШОП.


----------



## gloriya (16 Июл 2015)

К мануальному терапевту обращалась. Его вердикт - мышечно-тонический синдром. После процедуры расслабления шейных мышц чувствую облегчение. Буквально через 30 минут все возвращается. Дома делаю упражнения ПИР, но длительного облегчения не наступает.


----------



## doc (9 Авг 2015)

Я бы рекомендовал продолжить лечение шейных мышц, может быть у другого доктора, так как именно от квалификации лечащего врача будет зависеть конечный результат. Здесь важна тщательность и глубина проработки шейной мускулатуры. Скорее всего имеется заинтересованность и на грудном уровне. Мне показалось, что имеется проблема с осанкой? В дополнение к лечению у  мануального терапевта можно применить УВТ (о чём писал Леонид Михайлович).
Важно также постараться найти причину (причины) ухудшения самочувствия: позная перегрузка на работе или в быту, неправильная подушка и т.д. По личному опыту могу сказать, что пациенты с такими симптомами часто приходят после неудачных врачебных манипуляций на шейном отделе позвоночника. Поэтому советую категорически отказаться от манипуляционных приёмов при обращении к мануальному терапевту. На весь период лечения исключить физическую работу, требующую напряжения, перенос тяжёлых сумок и проч.
ЛФК нужна, но приёмы очень избирательные, точечные.
Имеет смысл пересдать кровь на мочевую кислоту. А на гепатит анализы сдавали?


----------



## gloriya (9 Авг 2015)

Спасибо,что откликнулись!!! Хотелось бы еще пожаловаться!!! 

Дело в том, что после рождения второго ребенка (2 года тому назад), я стала ощущать прострелы в голове (от затылка ко лбу) по типу "забивания гвоздя" или словно импульс какой-то болезненный внутри черепа. Потом добавились периодические ощущения напряжения мышц гортани. Но это было редко и проходило само по себе. Внимания на этом мною не заострялось. И вот однажды, а именно 10 февраля 2015 года, я проснулась утром с головокружением и понеслось все то, о чем я написала в первом посте!!!

Основная масса докторов, к которым я обращалась, связывают мои вышеописанные жалобы с психоэмоциональным состоянием. 

Однин профессор назначил мне успокоительные и сказал что мой позвоночник не при делах. Но уже месяц приема данного препарата улучшений не приносит. 

Еще из жалоб - чувство постоянной усталости в спине от затылка до копчика. Боль при надавливании в месте прикрепления черепа к шее. Прострелы в пояснице (но это еще со школьной скамьи), периодически обостряются. Бывают болезненные подергивания мышц рук, ног, живота. Бывает ощущение как при ОРВИ при этом температура норма. Голова постоянно тяжелая, иногда появляются блики в глазах, черные точки, глазам тяжело воспринимать сумеречное время суток. 
Еще один мануальный терапевт направил на МРТ пояснично-крестового отдела, предположил наличие небольшой грыжи. Сказал, что мышцы заблокировали поясницу и по цепной реакции всю спину плюс шею. В 7 классе падала на копчик в гололед. Рентген не делали. Копчик долгое время ныл. Не могла выседеть урок в школе. Года через 3 дискомфорт прошел. Поясница беспокоит периодически. Лечение - покой, мази, ипликатор Кузнецова.

И еще. За 2 недели до 10 февраля 2015 я перенесла вирусную инфекцию. Заразилась от ребенка. Ему был поставлен диагноз герпетический стоматит. 

Вопросы в вам, уважаемые доктора!!!

1. Возможно ли влияние психогенного фактора на состояние мышц?
2. Наличие грыжи в поясничном отделе может сказаться на состоянии всего мышечного корсета вплоть до шеи?
3. Могла ли вирусная инфекция так повлиять на состояние мышц и вызвать хронический миозит, допустим?


----------



## doc (9 Авг 2015)

gloriya написал(а):


> 1. Возможно ли влияние психогенного фактора на состояние мышц?
> 2. Наличие грыжи в поясничном отделе может сказаться на состоянии всего мышечного корсета вплоть до шеи?
> 3. Могла ли вирусная инфекция так повлиять на состояние мышц и вызвать хронический миозит, допустим?


Влиять может многое - причём на всё, что угодно. И психогенный фактор на мышцы и они на психику. Проявится ли это в виде диагноза? Большой вопрос.
Только настоящие принцессы (согласно Х.-К. Андерсену)  ощущают горошину через двадцать перин и тюфяков. В обычной же жизни заниматься нужно тем, что причиняет реальные страдания - у Вас это шея, а никак не поясница.
Герпетическая инфекция может ухудшить самочувствие в Вашем случае, но только в период высыпаний, когда идёт размножение вируса.


----------



## dr.dreval (9 Авг 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Пройдите курс УВТ на ШОП


для чего?
*gloriya*, УЗИ синусов головного мозга сделайте и напишите в личку, я дам вам адрес доктора,который занимается головными болями.
При личной беседе и на основании дополнительных исследований (при подтверждении гипертензионной головной боли) возможна постановка вопроса о проведении тривентрикулостомии, данная эндоскопическая операция активно используется при лечении головной боли и всех вытекающих.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (10 Авг 2015)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> для чего?


Восстановить микроциркляцию мышц шеи.


----------



## gloriya (13 Авг 2015)

Уважаемые доктора! Если можно, прокомментируйте, глядя на снимки, состояние шейно-грудного отдела позвоночоника. По словам большинства неврологов, которые меня осматривали, наличие протрузий не может вызывать такую симптоматику.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Авг 2015)

gloriya написал(а):


> Уважаемые доктора! Если можно, прокомментируйте, глядя на снимки, состояние шейно-грудного отдела позвоночоника. По словам большинства неврологов, которые меня осматривали, наличие протрузий не может вызывать такую симптоматику.


Так все доктора об этом и пишут, что проблема не в позвоночнике.


----------



## gloriya (13 Авг 2015)

По моим ощущениям напряжение в мышцах (от затылка до поясницы) влечет за собой все ранее описанные симптомы ("пьяная голова", прострелы слева внутри черепа, неясность зрения, тянет носогубный треугольник и др.) В расслабленном состоянии (после ночного сна или длительного отдыха на спине в горизонтальном положении) состояние намного лучше. Как только начинаю двигаться все возвращается. От чего возникает такой спазм мышц?


----------



## Julia04 (13 Авг 2015)

Gloriya, я тоже страдаю от этих спазмов (шея и верхний грудной отдел) четвертый месяц. Нелегкая весна у меня выдалась. По моим ощущениям их причина в эмоциональном и физическом перенапряжении и конечно неправильной осанке и сутулости. Я сейчас хожу на лфк на общий комплекс и на шею. Один из врачей сказал что мне нужно туловище и голову держать прямее, я все время как бы наклонена вперед, я и сама стала чувствовать что меня книзу тянет. Я настраиваю себя на постоянные занятия, как прежде будет не скоро (сутра с кровати вскочила как веник шпареный и побежала), мое утро начинается с зарядки, сначала разрабатываю плечи потом шею а уж потом все остальные дела делаю. Я могу уже спокойно по улице ходить и в транспорте ездить, а раньше никак , тоже земля из под ног уходила, на физо ездила на такси, или с кем-нибудь, в магазин вообще немогла заходить, все начинало рябить и скакать в глазах. Ребенка до садика доведу или вечером смогу забрать-это уже хорошо.  Спазмы еще есть но они значительно меньше. Что говорить, о себе забывать нельзя, надо себя любить и заботиться о своем здоровье, а не только о муже и о детях. Вот! Уже опаздываю на лфк...пошла.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (13 Авг 2015)

В Волгограде работает профессор кафедры неврологии, руководитель курса мануальной терапии ВГМУ Барулин Александр Евгеньевич. Можете, Ольга, обратиться к нему за помощью.


----------



## gloriya (13 Авг 2015)

У Барулина была. Сказал что не в спине дело. Он поставил мне дисциркуляторную энцефалопатию и назначил на месяц антипсихотический препарат. Если честно, результата нет. Хотя я к этому доктору как к последней надежде обратилась. Как мне объяснили, в Волгограде он один серьезно занимается проблемами мышц, связок и т.д. Думала, что предложит поработать над моей спиной руками, увидит какие нибудь зажим, блоки, но увы..


----------



## gloriya (13 Авг 2015)

Была также у ортопеда (профессор Маланин Д.А.). Думала, может быть у меня разница в длине ног. Но он ничего не заподозрил. Поставил диагноз распространенный остеохондроз. Назначил хондропротектор и ЛФК.

Я каждое утро делаю ЛФК по 40 минут+Су-Джок гимнастику на суставы, самомассаж воротниковый зоны, контрастный душ. На ночь по 20 минут на поясницу и грудной отдел импликатор Кузнецова. Стараюсь полежать днем, расслабиться. Все это не ПОМОГАЕТ!!!
Принятие вертикального положения возвращает все на круги своя После пеших прогулок спина дервенеет, голова "плывет". Также стала появляться слабость в левой руке после проделывания привычной работы (после массажа и расслабления проходит).
Подскажите, пожалуйста, может быть мне какие нибудь физио процедуры поделать, грязи? 
Я имею большую силу воли, сделала бы все, но, к сожалению, не задана правильная тактика действий!!!


----------



## Julia04 (13 Авг 2015)

Gloriya, когда у меня так сильно мышцы зажимало я пила пол таблетки мидокалма ( миорелаксант) и четверть тералиджена ( от тревожных состояний), мне этого хватало для нормального состояния, а пить по рецепту врача по два раза в день по целой таблетке  да еще 10 дней это для меня слишком. А в маленьких дозах и мышцы отпускает и голова ясная. Из физо мне ощутимо помогли токи Дорсанваль и биоптрон (светолечение) с нагреванием по 10 сеансов.


----------



## gloriya (13 Авг 2015)

Julia04 написал(а):


> Gloriya, когда у меня так сильно мышцы зажимало я пила пол таблетки мидокалма ( миорелаксант) и четверть тералиджена ( от тревожных состояний), мне этого хватало для нормального состояния, а пить по рецепту врача по два раза в день по целой таблетке  да еще 10 дней это для меня слишком. А в маленьких дозах и мышцы отпускает и голова ясная. Из физо мне ощутимо помогли токи Дорсанваль и биоптрон (светолечение) с нагреванием по 10 сеансов.


Спасибо за совет!


----------



## gloriya (16 Авг 2015)

Уважаемые доктора! Вычитала в инете про ношение тейпов. Лечат ли подобным способом МФС при остеохондрозе?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Авг 2015)

Одна из методик.


----------



## doclega (17 Сен 2015)

1) Была ли ЧМ травма? На МРТ выявлены артефакты, послеоперационные?
2) Учитывая наличие расширение желудочков ГМ и САП и признаков  Приобретённой? гидроцефалии - консультация врача нейрохирурга.
3) сосуды шеи изменены, вариант развития левой позв. артерии ( в норме она отходит от подключичной), нарушение скорости кровотока - к неврологу.
4) признаки дегенеративных изменений в позвоночнике - к неврологу, мануальному терапевту.
5) не стесняясь обращаемся к психотерапевту-психиатру. Назначит седативные,выскажет своё мнение....


----------



## gloriya (17 Сен 2015)

doclega написал(а):


> 1) Была ли ЧМ травма? На МРТ выявлены артефакты, послеоперационные?
> 2) Учитывая наличие расширение желудочков ГМ и САП и признаков  Приобретённой? гидроцефалии - консультация врача нейрохирурга.
> 3) сосуды шеи изменены, вариант развития левой позв. артерии ( в норме она отходит от подключичной), нарушение скорости кровотока - к неврологу.
> 4) признаки дегенеративных изменений в позвоночнике - к неврологу, мануальному терапевту.
> 5) не стесняясь обращаемся к психотерапевту-психиатру. Назначит седативные,выскажет своё мнение....


ЧМ травмы никогда в жизни не было!!! По поводу артефакта - косяк со стороны, проводившей исследование. Или, может быть, меня инопланетяне похищали??? Чип вмонтировали???
Голова никогда не беспокоила. Вот только после вторых родов стала ощущать иногда прострелы слева (от затылка ко лбу), по типу невралгии. А с февраля все усугубилось!!! При расслаблении проходит. Может быть я мышцы перенапрягла (ребенок, коляска и и т.д.). Что могут пережимать мышцы шеи в области затылка, дающее подобную симптоматику???
А по рентгеновским снимкам можно диагностировать перенапряжение мышц шеи? Или это только руками определяется?

И еще очень прошу определить наличие или отсутствие нестабильности? А то у докторов мнения расходятся!!!


----------



## AIR (18 Сен 2015)

Могу только повторить написанное докторами выше...  Судя по жалобам,  функциональным рентгеновским снимкам, исследованиям сосудов и др... имеются нарушения мышечно-тонического характера на шейном уровне.... Особенно на кранио-вертебральном уровне. . Нужны осторожные мягкотканевые техники мануальной терапии. ...  и ЛФК  чтобы показывал настоящий специалист, разбирающийся в этом, а не абы как. ..


----------



## Вертебролог Екатеринбург (22 Сен 2015)

Дорогие коллеги. Что мы имеем? 
1) Наличие парастезий в носогубном треугольнике, руках и пальцах ног.
2) Головокружение
3) Боль в шее и спине
4) Головная боль по типу невралгии затылочного нерва.
Что нужно уточнить? (вопросы пациентке)
1) Какое головокружение? Ощущение вращения предметов перед глазами или просто внутреннее ощущение дурноты, предобморочного состояния. И когда оно появляется - ночью при повороте на какой-либо бок или днём. Ведь, уважаемые коллеги, первым делом необходимо выяснить генез - центральное головокружение или периферическое. Здесь на первый план диф.диагноз между купулолитиазом и дисфункциональным(психогенным) головокружением.
2) Головная боль. Когда возникает? есть ли провокация боли при пробе Тиннеля в подзатылочной области.
3) Учитывая заинтересованность сомато-сенсорной сферы, нельзя исключить рассеянный склероз (бывают такие формы). Сделайте ССВП (сомато-сенсорные вызванные потенциалы) - это проводится на аппаратах для ЭНМГ.
4) 6 месяцев сохраняется болевой синдром и другие жалобы, так или иначе имеется дизингибиция и центральная сенситизация. Конечно же необходимо подключение хотя бы препаратов воздействующих на центральную сенситизацию, например лирика. Титруйте дозу. Для начала 75 мг на ночь 3 дня, затем, при нормальной переносимости 75 мг 2 раза в день, затем через 4 дня 150 мг 2 раза в день.
5) Ещё порекомендовал бы диагностику ритмов у хорошего остеопата.


----------



## gloriya (22 Сен 2015)

Вертебролог Екатеринбург написал(а):


> Дорогие коллеги. Что мы имеем?
> 1) Наличие парастезий в носогубном треугольнике, руках и пальцах ног.
> 2) Головокружение
> 3) Боль в шее и спине
> ...



1).Головокружение выражается в шаткости. Ощущение, что напрягаются мышцы в шее и что-то пережимают. 
2). Головная боль выражается в виде прострела. Возникает самопроизвольно. 
3). С утра после ночного сна состояние удовлетворительное. По мере нахождения в вертикальном положении начинает тянуть мышцы от затылка до копчика. Даже мышцы скальпа напряжены. И вследствие этого наблюдается шаткость, ощущение дурноты и т.д. Как-будто мышцы "подсели после стирки"


----------



## Вертебролог Екатеринбург (22 Сен 2015)

Сделайте ССВП


----------



## gloriya (24 Сен 2015)

*doc*,


Вертебролог Екатеринбург написал(а):


> Сделайте ССВП


Здравствуйте! Ещё у меня имеется хронический тонзиллит. Вычитала в интернете про влияние стрептококка на организм. Так называемое ревматическое поражение нервной системы. Подскажите как это можно проверить???


----------



## doc (24 Сен 2015)

gloriya написал(а):


> По моим ощущениям напряжение в мышцах (от затылка до поясницы) влечет за собой все ранее описанные симптомы ("пьяная голова", прострелы слева внутри черепа, неясность зрения, тянет носогубный треугольник и др.) В расслабленном состоянии (после ночного сна или длительного отдыха на спине в горизонтальном положении) состояние намного лучше. Как только начинаю двигаться все возвращается.


Это очень похоже на правду. И действовать следует именно в этом направлении.
Большое количество дополнительных обследований в данном случае ничего не прибавит к пониманию сути проблемы.


----------



## gloriya (11 Дек 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Это очень похоже на правду. И действовать следует именно в этом направлении.
> Большое количество дополнительных обследований в данном случае ничего не прибавит к пониманию сути проблемы.


Уважаемые доктора!!!
Нашла реабилитолога, работаем с мышцами уже 3 месяца через день. Растяжка ног, проработка мышц всей спины послойно. Используем кинезиотейпы. Сейчас дошли до глубоких мышц, боль при разминании адская!!! Из достигнутого: появился прогиб в пояснице, немного выровнялась осанка. Шея остаётся скованной. особенно затылок, постоянная боль напряжения, аж скальп натянут!!! Соответственно имею ранее описанные проблемы (шаткость, онемения и т.д.) "Доктор" говорит, что как только расслабятся глубокие мышцы между лопаток, отпустит шею. Так ли это??? Или мне в другую сторону шагать??? 
P.S.
По собственной инициативе делаю гимнастику для шеи по Шишонину, использую импликатор Кузнецова, упражнения с гимнастической палочкой для грудного отдела.


----------



## doc (11 Дек 2015)

gloriya написал(а):


> "Доктор" говорит, что как только расслабятся глубокие мышцы между лопаток, отпустит шею. Так ли это???


Посыл неверный. Когда пролечите мышцы *шеи*, отпустит *шею*.


gloriya написал(а):


> Из достигнутого: появился прогиб в пояснице, немного выровнялась осанка.


Достижения производят впечатление! Ваш доктор неплохой практик, но ему лучше не лезть в дебри теории.


----------



## gloriya (11 Дек 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Посыл неверный. Когда пролечите мышцы *шеи*, отпустит *шею*.
> 
> Достижения производят впечатление! Ваш доктор неплохой практик, но ему лучше не лезть в дебри теории.


Посоветуйте, пожалуйста!!!Кто в Волгограде может мне помочь? Или только к Вам или в Москву нужно ехать? Я так больше не могу существовать!!! Нет сил терпеть уже!!!


----------



## La murr (12 Дек 2015)

*gloriya*, напишите, пожалуйста, доктору личное сообщение - https://www.medhouse.ru/members/4249/


----------



## gloriya (26 Мар 2016)

Доброго времени суток!!!
Для комментария
прилагаю свежее УЗИ сосудов шеи и головы. После долгих мытарств местные специалисты разъяснили, что шея просто подстроилась под нынешнее состояние дел и голова поехала влево!!! 
Короче, вследствие всего этого я имею периодическое защемление сосудистого нервного пучка подзатылочного нерва и все мои жалобы этим и обусловлены. На мой вопрос, что делать? Кардиолог назначает b адреноблокаторы, невролог отправляет к психиатру. Тот в свою очередь- антидепрессанты и транквилизаторы. Мой инструктор по ЛФК, работающий со мной с августа 2015 года разрабатывает мне ноги, таз (грушевидную мышцу). Делаю упражнения разные, которые показал. Но меня очень сильно беспокоит шея!!! Мышцы периодами сильно спазмируются, слева очень сильно болит место прикрепления грудинно ключично сосцевидной мышцы, как нарыв. Челюсть стала уезжать вправо и стал смещаться правый челюстной сустав. В течении дня постоянно приходится на место ставить. Стало периодами закладывать уши. Иногда возникает спазм в глотке и чувство удушения. Мышцы то как тряпочки, то каменные. И опять вернулись панические атаки.
Могу ли я выложить фото своей спины?


----------



## doclega (26 Мар 2016)

Конечно,посмотрим.


----------



## gloriya (26 Мар 2016)

Это s образным сколиозом называется?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Мар 2016)

Разве это сколиоз! Так, сколиозик!
Скорее С.


----------



## gloriya (26 Мар 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Разве это сколиоз! Так, сколиозик!
> Скорее С.


Только проблеммы доставляет  уж очень большие!!! Мне тут недавно сказали, что у меня ещё и кривошея левосторонняя имеется. По предоставленным детским фото, с рождения не поправили. А теперь этот сколиозик с ней напару жару дают!!! Больше года выживаю как могу!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Мар 2016)

Сколиоз не болит.
Сколиоз может ускорить приход боли от мышц и суставов позвоночника, но сам по себе не болит.
При этом сколиоз такой, у каждого 10, но у них не болит.
Значит есть еще причина.


----------



## gloriya (27 Мар 2016)

В итоге, по обследованиям, имею сколиоз,  левостороннюю кривошею. А также высокое вхождение ПА в позвонки с ассиметрией кровотока 40-45% и снижением скорости кровотока на интракраниальном уровне на 15% и затруднённым венозным оттоком, заместительную гидроцефалию, протрузии дисков. Жалобы на напряжение мышц шейно грудного отдела и мимических, постоянно смещается челюстной сустав справа, экстрасистолия, симпато-адреналовые кризы (достали уже!!!!!!!!!) 
Занимаюсь ЛФК. Артериальное давление обычно 100:60 пульс стал 75-80. Во время приступа даже не меряю. Лекарства принимаю только для купирования приступов (корвалол, анаприлин).
Вопросы.
Нужно ли мне постоянно принимать b адреноблокаторы, антидепрессанты, транквилизаторы? 
Почему меня так скрутило, что аж челюсть навернулась???


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Мар 2016)

Нужно.
А повело ли?


----------



## AIR (27 Мар 2016)

> Я каждое утро делаю ЛФК по 40 минут+Су-Джок гимнастику на суставы, самомассаж воротниковый зоны, контрастный душ. На ночь по 20 минут на поясницу и грудной отдел импликатор Кузнецова. Стараюсь полежать днем, расслабиться. Все это не ПОМОГАЕТ!!!
> Принятие вертикального положения возвращает все на круги своя После пеших прогулок спина дервенеет, голова "плывет".


С шеей, особенно с кранио-вертебральным переходом так и не занимаются...


> Мышцы периодами сильно спазмируются, слева очень сильно болит место прикрепления грудинно ключично сосцевидной мышцы, как нарыв. Челюсть стала уезжать вправо и стал смещаться правый челюстной сустав. В течении дня постоянно приходится на место ставить. Стало периодами закладывать уши. Иногда возникает спазм в глотке и чувство удушения.


А это уже дальнейшее развитие ситуации..


gloriya написал(а):


> Это s образным сколиозом называется?


Ерундой это называется. .. Хотя мышечно-тоническая асимметрия присутствует. ..


gloriya написал(а):


> Почему меня так скрутило, что аж челюсть навернулась???


Психоэмоциональный фактор повышению мышечного напряжения способствует ..


----------



## gloriya (30 Мар 2016)

Уважаемые доктора. Я уже интересовалась, но никто не ответил. Есть ли нестабильность в шейном отделе или нет?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Мар 2016)

Нет.


----------



## Лебедева Оля (12 Апр 2016)

Здравствуйте, Глория. Вы нашли причину своего плохого состояния?


----------



## gloriya (14 Апр 2016)

Причина состояния - спазм мышц. А вот причина спазма мышц мне до сих пор не понятна. Одни специалисты говорят, что спазм от неправильной осанки. Другие - нарушение кровообращения в определенных отделах головного мозга является причиной мышечного спазма. Уже устала искать истину


----------



## gloriya (14 Апр 2016)

А может алгоритм таков: неправильная осанка, спазм мышц, нарушение кровообращения в ГМ и снова спазм мышц. И так по замкнутому кругу, пока мышцы не разработаешь. Поэтому, я думаю, тут только УМЕЛЫЕ РУКИ НУЖНЫ (мануальная терапия) и ЛФК пожизненно!!!


----------



## Лебедева Оля (15 Апр 2016)

Глория, могу ли я у вас поинтересоваться , есть ли у вас проблемы с челюстью? Хрустит ли при приёме пищи она? Исправляли ли вы прикус или наоборот он неправильный? В какие моменты происходят спазмы? Происходят ли они в моменты приёма пищи или разговора?
 Спасибо большое что ответили мне. У меня похожая ситуация только вот ничего не помогает ни лечение и мануального терапевта ни постоянные растяжки ни психотропные препараты. Сказали что проблемы могут быть из за неправильного прикуса и дисфинкции челюстного сустава. Сейчас жду консультацию врача. Спасибо заранее, что ответите мне


----------



## gloriya (15 Апр 2016)

Да, есть. Но челюсть стала беспокоить где-то через пол года от начала всего "веселья". Поначалу был просто дискомфорт, а теперь сустав постоянно смещается. Утром, после ночного сна стабильно ставлю на место!!! Сильно выраженных проблем с прикусом нет. Но панорамный снимок ни разу не делала. А какие у вас симптомы? Если хотите, пишите в личную переписку.

Мне на форуме советуют пролечить мышцы краниовертебрального перехода. В Волгограде нет вариантов по мануальным терапевтам!!! Дыра!!! До Москвы пока не добралась


----------



## La murr (15 Апр 2016)

gloriya написал(а):


> В Волгограде нет вариантов по мануальным терапевтам!!! Дыра!!! До Москвы пока не добралась


 *gloriya*, может быть доктор Вам подскажет, к кому имеет смысл обратиться по месту жительства - https://www.medhouse.ru/members/4249/


----------



## Лебедева Оля (15 Апр 2016)

Да напишу, пожалуй, здесь, может ещё кто будет с похожей проблемой. У меня головокружения, панические атаки, с утра встаю с постели как комок как будто кто то на горло наступил, рвота, потом расхожусь, растяжка, вроде полегче. У меня выраженная асимметрия лица, в глазах как пелена белая, плохо слышит правое ухо, сильные головные боли. Ну конечно же шейно-грудной ОХ. Постоянное напряжение и боль во всех мышцах. После растяжки становиться легче, но не надолго.нахожусь на лечении у мануального терапевта и невролога практически год. Он говорит что у меня кривой череп и блок между суставами  с0- с1. Он этот блок вроде убирает а он опять возвращается как выяснилось из- за неправильного прикуса и низкой высоты жевательных зубов ( смотрела стоматолог, приглашенная на приём). Пошла к ортодонту, тот почему то меня отфутболил, сказал, что больных с энцефалопатией не лечим даже не посмотрев. Вообще у меня с детства хрустит и болит сустав с правой стороны. Мама в детстве ещё водила к ортодонту. Лет в 20 я сама хотела всем этим заняться но у меня на это лечение просто денег не хватало да и проблем тогда со здоровьем не было практически, вернее я их не замечала. Вот и не знаю в чем причина всего этого. Толи прав мой врач, толи нет.


----------



## gloriya (15 Апр 2016)

А причём тут энцефалопатия вам пояснили?

У меня,как выяснилось в 32 года, имеется с рождения кривошея неисправленная. Просмотрела свои детские фото - на всех правая глазная щель меньше левой и улыбка везде кривая. Так вот я всю жизнь сознательную с этим прожила, проблем не зная, родила 2 детей и после второго - БАХ и накрыло.  Постепенно нарастала симптоматика. Сначала тянуло в области копчика, потом между лопаток усталость появилась постоянная (проходило только после ночи), а потом и до головы добралось. Я обошла, кажется, уже всех спецов в Волгограде. И мануальную делали и ЛФК ежедневно и массаж, и подушку поменяла, и матрас ортопедический купила. Все равно клинит мышцы постоянно. Я утром встаю,как правило, с расслабленной спиной, через час меня начинает заклинивать. Спазм ощущаю по всей левой стороне от макушки до копчика. И как результ этого спазма тошнота, пошатывание при ходьбе, появляется слабость в руках и ногах. Иногда накрывает по полной программе, что скорую вызываю. Обследовала уже всю себя!!! Приношу врачам все бумажки-говорят ничего экстраординарного нет, обычный среднестатистический пациент. Назначают антидепрессанты!!! Но изменения кровотокам в ГМ есть и венозный отток затруднён и тонус сосудов повышен.
Я считаю это полным бредом!

Один товарищ сказал, что у меня нарушено кровообращение в продолговатом мозге и мозжечке и этим все обусловлено. Я начала читать в интернете все подходит.



> Продолговатый мозг, так же как и спинной, выполняет две функции - рефлекторную и проводниковую. Из продолговатого мозга и моста выходят восемь пар черепных нервов (с V по XII) и он, так же как и спинной мозг, имеет прямую чувствительную и двигательную связь с периферией. По чувствительным волокнам он получает импульсы - информацию от рецепторов кожи головы, слизистых оболочек глаз, носа, рта (включая вкусовые рецепторы), от органа слуха, вестибулярного аппарата (органа равновесия), от рецепторов гортани, трахеи, легких, а также от интерорецепторов сердечно-сосудистой системы и системы пищеварения.Через продолговатый мозг осуществляются многие простые и сложнейшие рефлексы, охватывающие не отдельные метамеры тела, а системы органов, например системы пищеварения, дыхания, кровообращения. Продолговатый мозг осуществляются следующие рефлексы: Защитные рефлексы: кашель, чиханье, мигание, слезоотделение, рвота. Пищевые рефлексы: сосание, глотание, сокоотдение (секреция) пищеварительных желез. Сердечно-сосудистые рефлексы, регулирующие деятельность сердца и кровеносных сосудов.В продолговатом мозге находится автоматически работающий дыхательный центр, обеспечивающий вентиляцию легких. В продолговатом мозге расположены вестибулярные ядра. От вестибулярных ядер продолговатого мозга начинается нисходящий вестибулоспинальный тракт, участвующий в осуществлении установочных рефлексов позы, а именно в перераспределении тонуса мышц.
> Особое значение этого отдела центральной нервной системы определяется тем, что в продолговатом мозге находятся жизненно важные центры - дыхательный, сердечно-сосудистый, поэтому не только удаление, а даже повреждение продолговатого мозга заканчивается смертью. Помимо рефлекторной, продолговатый мозг выполняет проводниковую функцию. Через продолговатый мозг проходят проводящие пути, соединяющие двусторонней связью кору, промежуточный, средний мозг, мозжечок и спинной мозг. Источник - портал о медицине.


----------



## doc (15 Апр 2016)

gloriya написал(а):


> Один товарищ сказал, что у меня нарушено кровообращение в продолговатом мозге и мозжечке и этим все обусловлено.


Нарушение кровообращения в мозге называется инсульт.
Для продолговатого мозга, в котором расположены жизненно важные центры, инсульт приведёт к мгновенной смерти.


----------



## gloriya (15 Апр 2016)

Уважаемый, doc!
Так чем же тогда обусловлен постоянный спазм мышц спины и лица, приступы тахикардии, удушья, тошноты, неясность зрения, слабость в конечностях, и хруст в суставе челюстном?

Приступы начинаются на ровном месте со спазмов мышц шеи, меж лопатками и поясницы. После этого у меня начинает тошнить, кружиться голова, нарушается зрение, смотрю в даль и всё плывёт, повышается АД, тахикардия, в груди всё сжимается, что не вздохнуть нормально, немеют руки, ноги и резко появляется страх, потом озноб. Что это такое?


----------



## doc (16 Апр 2016)

Я не могу ручаться за точность терминологии, которую Вы употребляете.
Поэтому желательно видеть момент приступа.
Или хотя бы очно осмотреть вне приступа, чтобы составить мнение.
Я ранее высказывал предположение о поражении мускулатуры шеи триггерными точками.
Пока моя позиция не изменилась.
Грудинно-ключично-сосцевидная, особенно справа, и задняя группа шейных мышц на верхне- и средне-шейном уровнях. Это как минимум. Возможно, что-то ещё.


----------



## Лебедева Оля (16 Апр 2016)

В карточке моей написано энцефалопатия сосудистого генеза на фоне шох. У меня есть ещё такая штука как гипоплазия правой позвоночной артерии которая даёт похожую симптоматику. Конкретно никто ни чего не рассказывал. При выписки из род дома маме моей отдали выписку, а там написано травма костей черепа, у меня родничок на лбу долго не заростал. Неврологу в районной поликлинике это все показывала,  со словами "хорошо покалечили тебя в род доме" отправил восвояси. Теперешний мой неврогол почему то не обратил внимание на эту травму. Лечит шею и таз. Сейчас вон челюсть нашёл))).


----------



## Лебедева Оля (16 Апр 2016)

Разговаривала с женщиной( работает у нас на работе), тоже выраженная асимметрия лица, проблемы с челюстным суставом, симптоматика, похожая на нашу с вами, Глория. У неё была травма черепа в школе. Лежала в больнице. Сейчас ходит по больницам и все бестолку. Говорит, настолько привыкла к головной боли и рвоте что просто не обращает внимания и живёт, ползает на работу. Разговаривала с одним знакомым ему челюсть выбили в молодости при драке, живёт постоянно с головокружением, говорит привык. Но у него полегче, он не рыгает.)) вот и не знаю, что думать. Но мне если растяжки не делать я через месяц в обморок свалюсь. Пробывала наплевать на все и не обращать внимания ни чего не делать- это максимум два месяца и обморок.


----------



## gloriya (16 Апр 2016)

Я все таки думаю, что проблема с суставом возникла в результате дисфункции мышц. А что привело к мышечной дисфункции это вопрос? Больше склоняюсь к версии, что перенапряжение и неправильная осанка привели к подобным симптомам. И проблема, по моим ощущениям, на уровне поясницы, или даже ног!!! А шея уже вершина сего айсберга. Я сама ОЧЕНЬ страдаю от всего этого букета!!!


----------



## Мила...я (16 Апр 2016)

*Глория, *здраствуйте! Я пожалуй соглашусь с вашей теорией. Меня тоже накрыло после рождения 2-го ребенка.Я кормила обоих друг за другом(без малого до 2-х лет), итого 4 года в скрюченном состоянии и днем и ночью. Малоподвижность,никаких физкультурных нагрузок....и весь букет расцвел.
Вы мне как-то писали в теме....если интересно-загляните.
Я могу вам сказать,что живя в Москве....я так и не решила свою проблему.А состояние день от дня не лучше! Было 5 остеопатов, и массаж,и физиотерапия....все мимо


----------



## gloriya (16 Апр 2016)

Мила...я написал(а):


> *Глория, *здраствуйте! Я пожалуй соглашусь с вашей теорией. Меня тоже накрыло после рождения 2-го ребенка.Я кормила обоих друг за другом(без малого до 2-х лет), итого 4 года в скрюченном состоянии и днем и ночью. Малоподвижность,никаких физкультурных нагрузок....и весь букет расцвел.
> Вы мне как-то писали в теме....если интересно-загляните.
> Я могу вам сказать,что живя в Москве....я так и не решила свою проблему.А состояние день от дня не лучше! Было 5 остеопатов, и массаж,и физиотерапия....все мимо**


Здравствуйте! А к врачам этого форума за очной консультацией обращались? Мне просто ну очень далеко ехать на консультацию!!! Пока занимаюсь на местном уровне, так сказать. ЛФК, иголки, массаж, растяжки. Но прихватывает и по сей день. Все надеюсь, что свершится ЧУДО!!! Как говориться, терпение и труд... Жду пока у старшего каникулы летние настанут, может приеду к доктору AIR в Москву или к doc, в Кисловодск. Мне уже на работу надо в июле выходить, а я в абсолютном нездоровье пребываю!!!

Да, кстати, мой невролог в поликлинике, не перестаёт утверждать, что у меня депрессия!!! Говорит, что бывают разные формы и клинически это выражается в различных телесных ощущениях. Он настойчиво пытается меня накормить антидепрессантами. Я настойчиво отказываюсь и утверждаю, что мне становится лучше после физического воздействия на МЫШЦЫ!!! Беседа с ним - бесполезная трата времени. Мои обследования сосудов, РЭГ, МРТ игнорирует, говорит, ничего страшного нет.


----------



## Мила...я (16 Апр 2016)

Вы знаете,очно к врачам форума не обращалась.Я ждала результатов мрт шеи.
Мне врачи тоже ставят и всд,и астенический невроз.и остеохондроз.....многие утвержали,что психологические факторы создали зажимы в мышцах-отсюда и проблемы.Говорят пить транквилизаторы и антидепрессанты.Для меня это не лечение.
Я желаю вам удачи!Давайте держаться вместе!Пишите и я буду отписываться вам!


----------



## gloriya (16 Апр 2016)

Ok


----------



## Лебедева Оля (16 Апр 2016)

Девчата Мила и Глория возьмите меня в кружок! Я тоже предлогаю отписываться кому что помогает, кто проходил и проходит какие исследования и каких врачей посещал. Хочу добавить информацию для размышления, может кому пригодиться. Проблемы с тазом могут вызывать дисфункцию челюстного сустава, так же как и в обратную сторону проблемы с прикусом могут вызывать смещение таза. В инете есть массу статей про все это. Мой мануальный терапевт рассказывал про девушку. Скрученный таз, головные боли. Долго не мог понять причину. Оказывается она инструктор в фитнес клубе показывала упражнения только одной ногой дгурая нога не работала. Вообще он мне говорил что после родов период восстановления организма примерно полтора года. Но я ещё не рожавшая, не знаю всего этого. По поводу невроза. Я тоже пила успокаивающие таблетки на протяжении трёх месяцев. Не помогло. Назначили антидепрессанты, пропила неделю свалилась в обморок. Но на приёме у нормального психотерапевта не была. Все назначали неврологи. Читала как то про женщину с похожей симптоматикой которой помог только психотерапевт. Все таки я хочу попробовать обратиться за помощью к такому специалисту.


----------



## Мила...я (16 Апр 2016)

Оля,присоеденяйтесьВы правы!У меня и с челюстью проблемы(хрустит,ходуном ходит),поясница болит,да и с тазом проблемы: прихрамываю и ногу волокуМожет и правда роды вызвали дисфункцию в организме?!Кто бы ответил...


----------



## Лебедева Оля (16 Апр 2016)

Дааа, сколько же нас много таких с ходячей челюстью)). Во всяком случае думаю, что все это лечиться, главное не сдаваться.


----------



## gloriya (16 Апр 2016)

Ряды пополняются!!! Так, может быть, этой проблемой кто-нибудь из докторов форума займётся поплотнее? Задаст правильный план действий, к примеру? Симптоматика ведь одинаковая у каждой. Лично я, на очный осмотр приеду куда угодно, если помогут избавиться от всего. Девочки, вы как на это смотрите?


----------



## Мила...я (16 Апр 2016)

Я тоже готова!
Врачи,хоть предположите,что же так нас изматывает!?!?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Апр 2016)

Мила...я написал(а):


> Я тоже готова!
> Врачи,хоть предположите,что же так нас изматывает!?!?


Нервы.


----------



## gloriya (17 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нервы.


Как лечить? Антидепрессанты, актовегины, мексидолы, витамины, валерьянки, пустырники, мята, пион, и прочее... курсам!!! Уже НЕВОЗМОЖНО экспериментировать!!! Образ и отношение к жизни изменено!!! ЛФК, массаж, иголочки, растяжки, контрастный душ, аутотренинги, мануальная терапия, и коньячок (в лечебных дозах) - не приносят результата на протяжении года. По крайней мере, у меня так. Психотравмирующей обстановки в семье НЕТ!!! Все ХОРОШО!!! Любящий муж и прекрасные дети. Лежу - ХОРОШО. Хожу - мышцы начинают зажимать, челюсть уезжает, голова кружиться. Если забивать и ничего не делать, то зажимает так, что доходит дело до приступов и скорой.


----------



## Мила...я (17 Апр 2016)

Глория,подписываюсь под каждым словом!Проснулась-человек,через час-понеслось!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Апр 2016)

Как лечить, по инету не назначишь,
Ясно, что психоэмоциональная составляющая высокая, она или причина или уже следствие, сейчас не отделите. Поэтому к психотерапевту или психиатру, надо обязательно.
Приводить позвоночник в порядок, обязательно.
ЛФК, обязательно.


----------



## Лебедева Оля (17 Апр 2016)

Наверно да. Я в таком состоянии два года. Может если лечить постоянно потихоньку пройдёт и будет забываться. Я поначалу даже суп не могла сварить сильная слабость была сейчас попроще с готовкой.


----------



## gloriya (17 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как лечить, по инету не назначишь,
> Ясно, что психоэмоциональная составляющая высокая, она или причина или уже следствие, сейчас не отделите. Поэтому к психотерапевту или психиатру, надо обязательно.
> Приводить позвоночник в порядок, обязательно.
> ЛФК, обязательно.


Уважаемый доктор! А с какими жалобами обращаться к психиатру? С тем, что мышцы болят и зажимают  и ещё массой телесных неприятных ощущений или  с тем, что меня это очень сильно волнует и я хочу об этом поговорить? Так я уже ничего не боюсь!!! И успокоительная беседа погоды не сделает!!! А антидепрессанты, транквилизаторы, ноотропны я на себе испытывала уже и тоже не помогают .Только тупить начинаю. Принимала Тералиджен (от 1/4 на ночь не могла проснуться до полудня следующего дня), Ленуксин (было ощущение отрешения от действительности), Фенозепам (от 1/2 на ночь вырубало, утро начиналось как обычно, а через некоторое время опять всю скрючивало), Афобазол, Стрезам, Фенибут, Тенотен, Пикамелон (ощущений никаких). Все препараты пила курсами по 2 месяца, только Фенозепем 14 дней. Потом я покрылась сыпью и бросила ставить эксперименты над своей печенью Радости и оптимизма, не прибавилось от их приема.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Апр 2016)

Не можете найти специалиста по лекарствам, ищите специалиста по психотерапии, пусть словами лечит.
Без психоэмоциональной компенсации с места не сдвинетесь.


----------



## gloriya (17 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин, в вашей практике были пациенты с подобными жалобами?



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не можете найти специалиста по лекарствам, ищите специалиста по психотерапии, пусть словами лечит.
> Без психоэмоциональной компенсации с места не сдвинетесь.


Да я ж искала и ищу по сей день. И мануальщика грамотного и психотерапевта и невролога заодно. Но к сожалению, город герой Волгоград беден на подобного рода специалистов. Все, в основном, таблетки назначают и точка!!! Лечение для всех по одной схеме. Никто не хочет разбираться, что там у тебя. Короче, если тебе чуть за 30 то это ВСД, если после 40,то гипертоническая болезнь, далее уже можно не ходить, потому что вам ведь УЖЕ... Что ж вы хотите? Я ж не от хорошей жизни на этот форум пришла

Наш невролог в поликлинике всем кому до 40 ставит диагноз депрессия и всего делов. Может это действительно так и есть!? И говорит, что все болезни от нервов, один сифилис от любви. Вот такой весельчак!!! Ходячий антидепрессант!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Апр 2016)

gloriya написал(а):


> Доктор Ступин, в вашей практике были пациенты с подобными жалобами?


Часто.


----------



## Лебедева Оля (18 Апр 2016)

А че классный дядька! Я помню, мне ещё моя массажистка говорила что у меня проблема в голове. Чистая психосоматика. Надо просто научиться жить с этим. Она про многих рассказывала на массаж ходят 5 сеансов все нормально на шестой приходит комом. Спрашивает что случилось, да вот там на работе проблемы....


----------



## gloriya (19 Апр 2016)

Доброго времени суток! Сегодня была на приёме ещё у одного невролога из районной поликлиники. Принесла ему УЗДГ сосудов головы и шеи, РЭГ. Назначил Тералиджен и Триттико А как вы думаете какой диагноз он мне поставил? Депрессия!!!
Я, к сожалению, не имею медицинского образования, но начиталась по все эти дела по полной программе. Поэтому у меня вопрос, уважаемые доктора.
Изменения кровотока ведь ЕСТЬ!!! И это подтверждено исследованиями. Почему мне не ставят диагноз, например, ВБН. С коего перепуга речь идёт о депрессии? Или я заблуждаюсь? Необходима ли в моем случае медикаментозная терапия? Или только мануалка, ЛФК, массаж, соблюдение режима труда и отдыха?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2016)

Потому, что эти исследования не определяют диагноз, а лишь помогают врач утвердиться в диагнозе.
Утвердиться в диагнозе ВБН сложно, поскольку при таких параметрах, летчик годен к летной работе.
ВБН-то, есть, только степень незначительная, значит есть еще что-то что заставляет организм так реагировать на этот незначительный недостаток.


----------



## gloriya (20 Апр 2016)

Понятно, спасибо.


----------



## Мила...я (20 Апр 2016)

Хм,интересно...Глория,а ведь правда порой семечки от шелухи не отделишь...Это я к чему: Закрывала сегодня входную дверь,ключ упорно в паз не в вставлялся-я занервничала,меня закружило таааааак,я аж на дверь обпёрлась.....вот что произошло?Спазм сосудов?Вестибулярка так отреагировала на возбуждение?


----------



## diaftheiro (20 Апр 2016)

Глория, а как у вас дела после родов с пищеварением и микрофлорой? Во время беременности и кормления грудью расходуется оч много питательных веществ а когда их не хватает организм начинает "подедать " свои запасы. Отсюда могут быть и проблемы со связками и с мышцами и с костями. Если есть какието нарушения пищеварения вдобавок к большим нпгрузкам организму не из чего регенерировать свои ткани и они становятся хрупкими


----------



## gloriya (20 Апр 2016)

У меня все наоборот. Я начинаю гонять только когда становится хреново!!!
Сегодня забрала ребёнка со школы и повесила на плечи (как рюкзак) сумку со второй обувью, вроде бы не тяжелая У меня ещё была своя сумочка через плечо перекинута. Прошли метров 100 от школы. Сначала появилось ощущение удушья, потом нарушилось равновесие, потом уши заложило, прошибло потом и тахикардия. Конечно я испугалась, но события дальше развиваться не стали, как это обычно бывает. Сняла все к чертовой матери, присели на лавочку, через минут 15 отпустило. Что-то пережала!!! Только что??? Кто скажет???



diaftheiro написал(а):


> Глория, а как у вас дела после родов с пищеварением и микрофлорой? Во время беременности и кормления грудью расходуется оч много питательных веществ а когда их не хватает организм начинает "подедать " свои запасы. Отсюда могут быть и проблемы со связками и с мышцами и с костями. Если есть какието нарушения пищеварения вдобавок к большим нпгрузкам организму не из чего регенерировать свои ткани и они становятся хрупкими


С пищеварением все ОК.


----------



## Julia04 (20 Апр 2016)

Может в районе ключицы передавливает?

Я тоже не верю в депрессию, это какое-то механическое повреждение.

Вопрос к врачам: а может небольшая  ротация позвонка С6  привести к мышечному спазму и как следствие к подключичному обкрадыванию?


----------



## Мила...я (20 Апр 2016)

Глория,так у меня тоже бывает,что страх вторичен:фиговое самочувствие=возникновение паники.
У меня тоже часто бывает,что от рюкзака на плечах-симптомы усиливаются....связь тоже пока уловить не могу....где чего пережимает(поджимает)?!?!


----------



## Лебедева Оля (20 Апр 2016)

Гоняешь когда хреново это 
хреново. Такая же фигня. Глория, скажите, у вас шея с руками болят? Руки нормально работают? Используете ли вы воротник шанца для расслабления мышц шеи? У меня когда резко соскочишь и дивана или на кухне перенапряжешься начинаеться сильное головокружение шея заваливаеться взад и ноги отказывают. Ору мужу чтоб воротник принёс одеваю хрустит в кобчике и шея на место встаёт. А когда мужа нет дома то ползком)).


----------



## gloriya (20 Апр 2016)

Лебедева Оля написал(а):


> Гоняешь когда хреново это
> хреново. Такая же фигня. Глория, скажите, у вас шея с руками болят? Руки нормально работают? Используете ли вы воротник шанца для расслабления мышц шеи? У меня когда резко соскочишь и дивана или на кухне перенапряжешься начинаеться сильное головокружение шея заваливаеться взад и ноги отказывают. Ору мужу чтоб воротник принёс одеваю хрустит в кобчике и шея на место встаёт. А когда мужа нет дома то ползком)).


Шея сейчас не болит, но периодами напрягаются мышцы. Это не острая боль, скорее тянущая, хочется постоянно помассировать, растянуть. В руках раньше была острая стреляющая боль, постоянно немели и судорогой сводило. Сейчас бывает иногда. Во время приступа как правило появляется слабость в руках и левую кисть судорогой сводит. Вообщем, могу сказать одно. Когда шея не зажата, ничего не болит, не стреляет и не немеет, нет приступов, нет тошноты и настроение супер и аппетит и РАДОСТЬ В ЖИЗНИ!!! Как только шею клинит, весь перечисленный букет, с точностью до наоборот, НАЛИЦО!!! Поэтому моё мнение относительно депрессии-отрицательно. В шее мышцы (лестничные, грудинно-ключично-сосцевидные ещё какие нибудь...) ЗАЖИМАЮТ сосуды. А причина напряжения этих мышц, наверное, в том, что хреново работают мышцы, которые держат спину РОВНО!!! Поскольку, когда я целый день котролирую осанку мне намного лучше. Но спина к вечеру просто отваливается. Это значит, что  мышцы спины устают. Вот только почему они перестали правильно функционировать? Может доктора подскажут?

Уважаемые доктора! Исходя из результатов МРТ с сосудами могу ли я иметь симптомы ВБН при механическом воздействии на подключичную артерию?



Лебедева Оля, воротник Шанца мне прописали со словами - кому-то костыли, а кому-то воротник... Добрый доктор 
Я его когда одеваю, состояние не меняется, только шея как у жирафа по ощущениям. Единственное, что помогает это осанку ровно держать. Кладу на голову пробку от 5 л бутылки и хожу, чтоб не падала.
Я то с пробкой на голове, то у стенки стою, то теннисные мячики катаю, то ЛФК, то растяжка, то ипликатор Кузнецова и так изо дня в день. Муж не перестаёт удивляться всем моим фетишам. Короче, выживаю, как могу!!!


----------



## Танюля (20 Апр 2016)

Мне врач сказал, что воротником не стоит увлекаться, он нужен только тем кто с травмами. Мышцы иначе еще сильнее ослабнут.


----------



## Лебедева Оля (21 Апр 2016)

Глория, а скажите, вы делали рентген шеи с функциональными пробами и снимок атланта через открытый рот? Если да то что у вас там?


----------



## gloriya (21 Апр 2016)

Лебедева Оля написал(а):


> Глория, а скажите, вы делали рентген шеи с функциональными пробами и снимок атланта через открытый рот? Если да то что у вас там?


В заключении по рентгену с функциональными пробами написано, что физиологический шейный лордоз отсутствует, незначительно снижен межпозвоночный промежуток C3-С5. Структуры тел позвонков сохранены. Форма и размеры тел позвонков физиологичны. При выполнении всех проб нестабильности не выявлено. Снимок атланта не делала.


----------



## Лебедева Оля (21 Апр 2016)

Попробуйте выпросить у своего невролога направление на рентген этого позвонка на случай выявления каких либо травм, странно, что вам сразу не написали направление на это. Но лучше бы хорошего мануального терапевта, который разбирается. А к ортодонту вы не ходили, да? И ещё можно вопросик, как у вас голова болит? Типо мигрени?


----------



## gloriya (21 Апр 2016)

К ортодонту не ходила. Я понимаю, что повреждению позвонка должно предшествовать какое-то механическое травмирующее событие. А у меня такого не было. Головная боль характеризуется болезненностью мышц скальпа и краниовертебрального перехода. Я не знаю, что такое боль "типа мигрени". Как это?

Меня в последнее время стали беспокоить уши. То закладывает, то стреляет. И ещё иногда лицо покалывает местами. Это невралгия?


----------



## Julia04 (21 Апр 2016)

Нашла в интернете таблицу последствий смещения позвонков и дисков, написано что при смещении С6 патологические симптомы - боли в шее, в плечах, в затылке.http://bolotov.in.ua/Tablitsa-posledstviy-smescheniya-pozvonkov-i-diskov.html


----------



## Лебедева Оля (21 Апр 2016)

Мигрень это когда каждый шорох кажется барабанным звоном. Любой свет глаза режет. Тошнит и плывет все. Голова кажется  что лопнет изнутри. У меня тоже в ушах стреляет и закладывает. И лицо тоже колет. Фиг знает че это....


----------



## gloriya (21 Апр 2016)

Лебедева Оля написал(а):


> Мигрень это когда каждый шорох кажется барабанным звоном. Любой свет глаза режет. Тошнит и плывет все. Голова кажется  что лопнет изнутри. У меня тоже в ушах стреляет и закладывает. И лицо тоже колет. Фиг знает че это....


Не, у меня такого нету, тьфу, тьфу, тьфу...Только боль от напряжения мышц. Когда ложусь и расслабляюсь, как правило, легче. А вот уши и лицо, буквально месяца 3 назад, стали беспокоить.



Julia04 написал(а):


> Нашла в интернете таблицу последствий смещения позвонков и дисков, написано что при смещении С6 патологические симптомы - боли в шее, в плечах, в затылке.http://bolotov.in.ua/Tablitsa-posledstviy-smescheniya-pozvonkov-i-diskov.html


А как вы решили, что у вас смешение? Мне говорили, что для того, чтобы понять как устроен наш позвоночник, сходить на рынок и поразглядывать карбонат хрюшкин. Так вот там, чтоб что-нибудь сместить надо рубануть топом. Мне кажется, смещение может быть только в результате травмы. У вас травмы были? Я думаю, мышцы пережимают нервы и сосуды. Просто одни врачи твердят протрузии...другие- депрессия, третьи- мышцы. Запутали уже!!! Не знаешь в какую сторону смотреть!!!

Вчера смотрела знаменитую Елену Малышеву с Шубиным. Так вот там было сказано, что по протоколу, лечение болей в спине сводится:
1. НПВС, если не помогает=>
2. Миорелаксанты, если не помогает=>
3. Антидепрессанты и ТОЧКА!!!
А как быть тем, кто прошёл все 3 этапа и без результатов???


----------



## Мила...я (21 Апр 2016)

Ну да,антидепрессанты даже онкобольным выписывают.....
Глория,а вы миорелаксанты прлбовали?
Я тоже провела много именно позвоночных обследований....но надо работать в сторону мышц!
Кстати,слава Богу,боли у меня нет.....а вот зажимы,шатун,неустойчивость-постоянно((


----------



## gloriya (21 Апр 2016)

Мила...я написал(а):


> Ну да,антидепрессанты даже онкобольным выписывают.....
> Глория,а вы миорелаксанты прлбовали?
> Я тоже провела много именно позвоночных обследований....но надо работать в сторону мышц!
> Кстати,слава Богу,боли у меня нет.....а вот зажимы,шатун,неустойчивость-постоянно((


Миорелаксанты пробовала. Но я и так гипотоник, а на фоне той дозы, которую мне прописывали, вообще чумная ходила. Смысла уменьшать дозу не вижу  - только печень травить, а толку не будет. Я пила Сирдалуд и Мидокалм.

Девочки, а вы читали тему Лены Горожанкиной, кажется, которая в лежку почти год и трое детей... Она таки в клинику неврозов попала. Сколько я ей в личную переписку не трубила, она не отвечает. Единственное, что знаю, ей там поставили диагноз НЕВРОЗ. Типа организм отреагировал сильным мышечным спазмом на стресс  и переутомление. Интересно, помогло лечение?

Вот тут дядька рассказывает про причины приступов паники.


----------



## Мила...я (21 Апр 2016)

Глория!Мне тоже Сирдалуд выписывали,но даже сам невролог сказала не увлекатся,а то "овощем" можно ходить....а мне никак нельзя-детки на руках(((
Про эту девушку я не слышала...но вы меня заинтриговали...было бы интересно услушать историю ее(надеюсь исцеления)!!!
За видео спасибо...надо обдумать


----------



## Julia04 (22 Апр 2016)

Я думаю смещение произошло из-за того что поврежден связочный аппарат  от таскания тяжестей, а именно ношения на руках тяжелого ребенка. А таскала я его перед приступом много, так как много и сильно болел и все время на руки просился( Записалась на понедельник к мануальному терапевту на консультацию, посмотрим что скажет по этому поводу)

Вот про повреждение связок http://ilive.com.ua/health/simptomy...hnogo-apparata-pozvonochnika_69925i16096.html

Вот это еще понравилось


----------



## Лебедева Оля (22 Апр 2016)

Доктор Алексеев много интересного говорит.


----------



## gloriya (22 Апр 2016)

Вот тут тренер тоже по теме.


----------



## Танюля (22 Апр 2016)

*gloriya*, а как зовут этого тренера?  Интересно очень все рассказывает)


----------



## leo1980 (22 Апр 2016)

Лебедева Оля написал(а):


> Доктор Алексеев много интересного говорит.


Один из не многих, если не единственный который делает относительно качественный продукт.
В штатах очень много видео выпускают и хорошого и гов.. конечно.
Ведь реклама это.


----------



## gloriya (22 Апр 2016)

Танюля написал(а):


> *gloriya*, а как зовут этого тренера?  Интересно очень все рассказывает)


Роман Маслов.


----------



## Niks44 (23 Апр 2016)

Ольга Здравия!!! У меня было тоже состояние как и у вас, куча врачей обследований массажистов мануальных терапевтов всяких дурацких несуществующих диагнозов по типу ВСД,скрытая депрессия, соматоформное расстройство ну и любимая всеми врачами помойная яма под названием невроз,глотал пачками всякие разные антидепрессанты и нейролептики когда не было эффекта они говорили что препарат не подходит и надо менять на другой и ещё подключать психотерапию 2 тыс. за час бредовой болтовни, да ещё из-за этой химии начались проблемы с женой из-за побочки ну вы поняли 
Что меня беспокоило
головная боль напряжения (стянутая каска на голове)
вечно скованная напряженная шея (как в корсете)
болезненность коротких мышц под затылком
шум в ушах
мушки в газах
но я нашел причину что вызывает это состояние и заметьте нашел я её на англоязычных сайтах здесь писать не буду потому что я не врач УДАЧИ!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Апр 2016)

Напишите, как врач разрешаю. Обсудим, может именно это и надо пациентке.
Перечисленные Вами жалобы отличаются от жалоб в этой теме и скорее говорят о миофасциального синдроме.


----------



## Лебедева Оля (23 Апр 2016)

Правда, а почему бы не написать? Вон сколько народу мучается?


----------



## Мила...я (23 Апр 2016)

Пишите,пишите!!!!!!!
Всё перечисленное вами имеется(((


----------



## gloriya (23 Апр 2016)

Niks44 написал(а):


> Ольга Здравия!!! У меня было тоже состояние как и у вас, куча врачей обследований массажистов мануальных терапевтов всяких дурацких несуществующих диагнозов по типу ВСД,скрытая депрессия, соматоформное расстройство ну и любимая всеми врачами помойная яма под названием невроз,глотал пачками всякие разные антидепрессанты и нейролептики когда не было эффекта они говорили что препарат не подходит и надо менять на другой и ещё подключать психотерапию 2 тыс. за час бредовой болтовни, да ещё из-за этой химии начались проблемы с женой из-за побочки ну вы поняли
> Что меня беспокоило
> головная боль напряжения (стянутая каска на голове)
> вечно скованная напряженная шея (как в корсете)
> ...


Здравствуйте, Niks44! Заинтриговали!!! А может быть вы это имели ввиду?




Тут врач рассказывает про физиологический шейный лордоз, как я поняла.


----------



## Лебедева Оля (23 Апр 2016)

Сейчас шарилась по инету нашла очень много информации про то, как зубы влияют на позвоночник. Кому интересно пошарьте "головная боль, мигрень и весочно нижечелюстной сустав". Есть также видео Антона Алексеева " головные боли, мигрени " на его страничке вконтакте.

Может все сначала к стоматологу сходим, а?


----------



## gloriya (23 Апр 2016)

Надо и к стоматологу, до кучи!!!


----------



## Танюля (23 Апр 2016)

А плоскостопие у кого-нибудь есть? Может вообще все с ног начинается


----------



## Мила...я (23 Апр 2016)

Да,Танюля!Влияет все:перкошенный таз,плоскостопие...
Хочу сделать себе индивидуальные стельки.Врачи,что скажите?Или можно обычные орто стельки(не индивидуальные)?


----------



## Танюля (23 Апр 2016)

я тоже об индивидуальных стельках подумываю, от обычных мне кажется смысла немного

Тоже бы хотелось услышать мнение врачей


----------



## Лебедева Оля (23 Апр 2016)

Я не знаю есть ли у меня оно, мануальный терапевт мне про него не говорил.

У кого наверное как. Я заметила , что у меня если уезжает челюсть вправо потом наклоняется голова и едет таз. Как то так....


----------



## Танюля (23 Апр 2016)

К остеопату не пробовали обратиться?


----------



## Лебедева Оля (23 Апр 2016)

Мне делали краниосаркальную терапию. Мой же мануальщик. Не помогает. Помогает только тишина, покой, протертая еда. Если эта челюсть не выскакивает то все отлично. Стоит только открыть рот и понеслось.


----------



## Танюля (23 Апр 2016)

А челюсть начала сама по себе выскакивать или после лечения?
А вы из какого города?


----------



## Лебедева Оля (23 Апр 2016)

Не, челюсть ещё с детства ходит. Ещё в школе к ортодонту отправляли. Ессстественно никто ни куда не ходил. Я из Новосибирска.

Зубы не успеваю  лечить. Все в пломбах. Последний раз была на медосмотре так стоматолог искренне меня пожалела￼


----------



## Niks44 (23 Апр 2016)

Лебедева Оля написал(а):


> Не, челюсть ещё с детства ходит. Ещё в школе к ортодонту отправляли. Ессстественно никто ни куда не ходил. Я из Новосибирска.
> 
> Зубы не успеваю  лечить. Все в пломбах. Последний раз была на медосмотре так стоматолог искренне меня пожалела￼


У вас наверно глубокий прикус


----------



## Лебедева Оля (23 Апр 2016)

Я не доктор но нижняя челюсть, да, как то далеко относительно верхней. Что язык не вмещаеться в это пространство.


----------



## Танюля (23 Апр 2016)

Новосибирск ведь он очень прогрессивен в медицине, неужели не могут вам с челюстью помочь?


----------



## Niks44 (23 Апр 2016)

Если верхние резцы перекрывают нижние более чем на 1/3 при смыкании зубов то этот прикус считается глубоким, но он может быть врожденным и вы жили с ним всю жизнь, вам желательно сделать мрт челюстного сустава и посмотреть состояние дисков и мыщелок, а еще она может щелкать при гипертонусе жевательных мышц попробуйте посильней пропальпировать мышцы под затылком не болючие?



Танюля написал(а):


> Новосибирск ведь он очень прогрессивен в медицине, неужели не могут вам с челюстью помочь?


Таких спецов по России по пальцам можно пересчитать( Гнатологи) это да и денег космических это стоит


----------



## Лебедева Оля (23 Апр 2016)

Болючие. У меня все во рту болит. Говорить тяжело, как будто оса укусила. И бошка болит. Вот недавно была у ортодонта. Он меня начал трогать, а меня поттряхивает от боли и отправил.

Кто такой гнатолог? Можете обьяснить?


----------



## Танюля (23 Апр 2016)

*Niks44*, а вы секрет своего выздоровления раскроете или так все в тайне и оставите?)))


----------



## Niks44 (23 Апр 2016)

Лебедева Оля написал(а):


> Кто такой гнатолог? Можете обьяснить?


Это узкий специалист в стоматологии, который непосредственно занимается ВНЧС но их очень мало и в основном они только в мегаполисах и цена на их услуги кусается


----------



## Танюля (23 Апр 2016)

Танюля написал(а):


> *Niks44*, а вы секрет своего выздоровления раскроете или так все в тайне и оставите?)))


И тишина......


----------



## Лебедева Оля (23 Апр 2016)

Спасибо за подсказку. Позырила в инете и что то я не нашла у нас в городе таких специалистов. Ну я думаю, есть доктора, которые вплотную заниматься внчс.


----------



## Niks44 (23 Апр 2016)

Танюля написал(а):


> И тишина......


Весь секрет состоит в том, что работая за компом или сидя за столом с опущенной или вытянутой головой вперёд, вы ТАНЮЛЯ потеряли физиологический шейный изгиб под названием (лордоз) которому в РОССИИ не уделяют ни какого внимания ни массажисты ни мануалы что уж там про неврологов поликлинических говорить, по крайней мере было так у меня, так вот пока ваша шея будет прямая как палка ваши шейные мышцы особенно задние разгибатели и короткие затылочные ни когда не расслабятся  полностью а вот вам ответ https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=cervical+lordosis посмотрите с десяток видео думаю найдете ответ УДАЧИ!


----------



## Танюля (23 Апр 2016)

Подождите, не убегайте так быстро))) вы поподробнее можете рассказать, что вы конкретно делали и какое приспособление использовали или упражнения? И сколько вам понадобилось времени для кардинального улучшения самочувствия? Будем все благодарны если ответите поподробнее))


----------



## Лебедева Оля (23 Апр 2016)

У меня ещё к вам вопрос. Допустим, что мои проблемы с зубами исправят. Что будет дальше? Выровнится моя асимметрия лица?  Интересно, буду ли я себя хорошо чувствовать в этом состоянии.


----------



## gloriya (23 Апр 2016)

Уважаемые доктора! Какое исследование в приоритете для проверки челюстей (прикус+ суставы) МРТ подойдёт?



Мила...я написал(а):


> Да,Танюля!Влияет все:перкошенный таз,плоскостопие...
> Хочу сделать себе индивидуальные стельки.Врачи,что скажите?Или можно обычные орто стельки(не индивидуальные)?


Делайте ежедневно элементарные упражнения. Катание скалки на всей поверхности стопы, на внешней, на внутренней и собирайте карандаши пальчиками. Намного эффективнее будет. Если уже есть проблемы с мышцами стопы, стельки не помогут. По крайней мере, сужу по ребёнку. Пока не стали ежедневно заниматься, эффект от дорогущих стелек и обувки был 0. И хождение по песку и камешкам очень полезно!!! Поэтому должно быть ЕЖЕДНЕВНО.


----------



## Танюля (23 Апр 2016)

*gloriya*, полностью с вами согласна по поводу упражнений. Единственное, мне врач говорил, что песок это неправильная нагрузка для мышц стопы. Надо ходить по земле босиком.

Индивидуальные стельки  я хотела попробовать, чтобы при ходьбе не было сильной нагрузки на позвоночник. У меня плоскостопие 2 степени+лордоз сглажен-никакой амортизации нет, откуда тут проблем не будет))


----------



## gloriya (23 Апр 2016)

Танюля написал(а):


> *gloriya*, полностью с вами согласна по поводу упражнений. Единственное, мне врач говорил, что песок это неправильная нагрузка для мышц стопы. Надо ходить по земле босиком.


А по песку приятнее Но для дела можно и по земле. Я сама уже пол года делаю упражнения для стоп. После них прям легкость и тепло.


----------



## Танюля (23 Апр 2016)

Надо тоже заняться и ребенка приобщить, чтоб скучно не было

Мне Алексеев тоже сказал мячиком стопы прокатывать, до легкой болезненности.


----------



## gloriya (23 Апр 2016)

Лебедева Оля написал(а):


> У меня ещё к вам вопрос. Допустим, что мои проблемы с зубами исправят. Что будет дальше? Выровнится моя асимметрия лица?  Интересно, буду ли я себя хорошо чувствовать в этом состоянии.


А в чем ваша ассиметрия выражена? У меня вот с детства одна глазная щель уже другой и брови одна выше другой и улыбка на всех детских фото неровно натянута. Только меня это вообще ни грамма не беспокоило все 32 года. У меня ни голова, ни ни мышцы шеи, ни челюсти никогда не болели. А тут раз и ГОРА проблемм появилась. Мне вообще сказали, что у меня с рождения кривошея.


----------



## gloriya (24 Апр 2016)

gloriya написал(а):


> А в чем ваша ассиметрия выражена? У меня вот с детства одна глазная щель уже другой и брови одна выше другой и улыбка на всех детских фото неровно натянута. Только меня это вообще ни грамма не беспокоило все 32 года. У меня ни голова, ни ни мышцы шеи, ни челюсти никогда не болели. А тут раз и ГОРА проблемм появилась. Мне вообще сказали, что у меня с рождения кривошея.


----------



## Niks44 (24 Апр 2016)

Лебедева Оля написал(а):


> У меня ещё к вам вопрос. Допустим, что мои проблемы с зубами исправят. Что будет дальше? Выровнится моя асимметрия лица? Интересно, буду ли я себя хорошо чувствовать в этом состоянии.


Ольга на этот вопрос вам никто не ответит, потому что эти вопросы решаются очно ведь никто не знает что там с вашими зубами какой там у вас прикус зубов, да и в прикусе ли  все ваши проблемы....что вас ещё беспокоит ? МРТ ВНЧС делали? если да что там в заключении


----------



## Лебедева Оля (24 Апр 2016)

У меня правый глаз намного уже левого. Левый глаз косит и видит как в пелене. Бровь левая намного выше правой. Все лицо как онемевшее, я не чувствую как моргаю. При разговоре голова поворачивается вправо сужается правый глаз и едет рот. Сейчас вообще запретили вставать. Мой врач ищет решение проблемы. Вот такая я красотка.

Не, МРТ не делали. Только вот сейчас вышли на эту проблему. Потому что к врачу год назад я пришла просто одним комом. Я ничего не соображала и болело все. Ни работали ни руки ни ноги. А сейчас после мануалки и упражнений я это все разработала а проблема все равно осталась. Я утром встала у меня шея назад запрокинута. Я не могу не дышать ни говорить вся шея болит. Порыгала, вроде полегче. Так и живём.


----------



## gloriya (24 Апр 2016)

А когда лежите, все ок?
Оля, так если голова назад запрокидывается, значит разгибатели шеи не работают вообще. Вы как мышцы ощущаете? Пробовали за этот период упражнения для шеи?


----------



## Лебедева Оля (24 Апр 2016)

Когда лежу норм, но если только на левой стороне. На правой не могу, зависаю и воздуха не хватает. Я побывала всяко уже. доходила до момента укрепления мышц на шее. Не получается. Я постоянно обнимаюсь с унитазом.


----------



## Танюля (24 Апр 2016)

А вы позвоночник на нестабильность проверяли?
В Нии травматологии и ортопедии Новосибирска не пробовали обратиться?


----------



## Лебедева Оля (24 Апр 2016)

Изначально туда пошла. Врач тоже подумала что у меня всд и назначила антидепрессанты. После недели приёма я свалилась в обморок. Больше туда не обращалась.

Биодинамика нарушена. Шея, грудной отдел, таз перекрученный


----------



## Танюля (24 Апр 2016)

Вы к неврологу обратились? Может вам к травматологу-ортопеду попробовать. А нестабильность проверяли?

как биодинамику определили? Мрт всех отделов делали, рентген с  функциональными пробами? УЗДГ с пробами?


----------



## Лебедева Оля (24 Апр 2016)

Все исследования есть. Лечилась массажами и мануальной терапией. Ежедневные ЛФК дома в виде растяжек по руководству мануального терапевта. У травматолога не была.

А проблема как была так и есть. Вплоть до лишения трудоспособности.


----------



## Танюля (24 Апр 2016)

А врачам  форума снимки показывали? Вы изометрические упражнения на шею делали?


----------



## Лебедева Оля (24 Апр 2016)

Что такое изометрические упражнения? Свою тему здесь не создавала, а наверное, надо.

Ещё у меня есть травма видимо родовая подвывих зубовидного отростка второго позвонка. Может, все таки и в нем дело есть? Но почему то никто из врачей на неё внимания не обращает. Где я уже только не была везде как у Глории, антидепрессанты.


----------



## Танюля (24 Апр 2016)

Создайте свою тему и пригласите в нее врачей с форума, снимки им выложите, они посоветуют в каком направлении двигаться дальше. Изометрические упражнения-прорабатывание мышц без движения. Например: надавливание головой на подушку (только его тоже нало правильно делать)

Врачи вам больше нас помогут в решении проблемы))


----------



## Лебедева Оля (24 Апр 2016)

Я побывала на стуле надавливать на лодонь в трёх направлениях. У меня каждая нагрузка на шею и голову это спазм до кашля и  рвоты

Я понимаю, что все это нужно разрабатывать, разтягивать   и укреплять. Только вот что даёт такие спазмы, что разговор и приём пищи становиться пыткой я не знаю. Буду искать выход дальше


----------



## Танюля (24 Апр 2016)

Врачам снимки покажите


----------



## Лебедева Оля (24 Апр 2016)

Да, надо создать свою тему


----------



## La murr (24 Апр 2016)

Лебедева Оля написал(а):


> Да, надо создать свою тему


Давно пора!


----------



## Julia04 (25 Апр 2016)

Всем привет! Сегодня была у мануального терапевта, рассказала свою теорию про ротацию С6, он сделал тестовые пробы- поворачивал голову в стороны, при повороте направо закружилась слегка, нестабильность в среднешейном отделе так и есть Показала ему выпирающую справа косточку в нижнешейном отделе справа. Вобщем он отказался меня лечить. Я записалась на завтра к хирургу- травматологу. Я в трансе(((


----------



## gloriya (25 Апр 2016)

Julia04 написал(а):


> Всем привет! Сегодня была у мануального терапевта, рассказала свою теорию про ротацию С6, он сделал тестовые пробы- поворачивал голову в стороны, при повороте направо закружилась слегка, нестабильность в среднешейном отделе так и есть Показала ему выпирающую справа косточку в нижнешейном отделе справа. Вобщем он отказался меня лечить. Я записалась на завтра к хирургу- травматологу. Я в трансе(((


Здравствуйте! А рентген, КТ подтверждает это?


----------



## Julia04 (25 Апр 2016)

На рентгене мануальный терапевт увидел нестабильность еще осенью когда я у него была, ротацию не видно, но я ему показала где я нащупала, он своими пальцами сам нащупал- сказал небольшая ротация есть. Сказал сделать новый рентген и узи сосудов. Я понимаю что от  этого смещения разъехались верхние позвонки и пережимают позвоночную артерию  на уровне С1-С2.

Болит все время около этой косточки, а иногда очень болеть начинает(

Я просила врача поставить на место его, хрустнуть разом и все- он не стал- говорит очень опасно- нужно мягкотканными техниками - назвал меня сложным больным а скоро майские праздники)))

Кстати, про перекос таза спросила, сказал что нет, ну хоть это радует)

Сказал еще что когда буду лечить обязательно одновременно пить лекарства для мозга, улучшающие кровообращение, так как велика вероятность обострений. Что-то я так расстроена(((


----------



## Танюля (25 Апр 2016)

*Julia04*, вы лучше не просите сами хрустнуть все разом в шее, а то могут и не отказать девушке в просьбе. А потом сами не рады будете. Ищите другого врача, очень знающего. С шеей надо очень нежно и аккуратно по себе знаю)))


----------



## Лебедева Оля (25 Апр 2016)

Это точно, с шеей надо аккуратно.
Зато честно.


----------



## AIR (25 Апр 2016)

> Я просила врача поставить на место его, хрустнуть разом и все- он не стал- говорит очень опасно- нужно мягкотканными техниками


 Молодец доктор, не поддался на провокацию!


Julia04 написал(а):


> Сказал еще что когда буду лечить обязательно одновременно пить лекарства для мозга,


И это правильно, судя по просьбе пациентки...


----------



## Julia04 (26 Апр 2016)

Всем привет! Сегодня была у хирурга- травматолога ортопеда, принесла ему весь багаж моих исследований, снимки и заключения, рассказала о моих страданиях; посмотрел, пощупал. С шейными позвонками у меня все в порядке, нет ротаций и вывихов-подвывихов. Для моего возраста в  плохом состоянии грудной отдел.  Поставил мне диагноз синдром передней лестничной мышцы. Нужно комплексное лечение - медикаменты, физиопроцедуры, мануальная терапия. Трудно лечится. Сделала еще раз рентген шеи в двух плоскостях, завтра результат. Прочитала в интернете про этот синдром - очень расстроилась, все-таки подключичную давит(


----------



## Julia04 (26 Апр 2016)

Неужели все-таки мышцу резать надо если лечение не помогает(((


----------



## Мила...я (26 Апр 2016)

секунду......Юлия,при этом синдроме должны быть симптомы:боль в руке,онемения в руке.Это все имеется у вас?


----------



## Julia04 (26 Апр 2016)

Болит периодически до локтя, по ночам немеет(


----------



## Лебедева Оля (26 Апр 2016)

Я думаю, переживать не надо. Найдёте грамотного врача и все ок будет


----------



## Julia04 (26 Апр 2016)

Рука раньше вообще не беспокоила, как-то постепенно нарастают симптомы, болеть и неметь не так давно  начала. А шея так и болит без передыха. Какой-то болезненный пучек  с правой стороны посередине.


----------



## Julia04 (26 Апр 2016)

Головная боль стала мучать с легким подкруживанием - такого и небыло никогда у меня. Вчера видимо погода менялась, к вечеру дождь пошел, дак я весь день в повалячку, пока анальгин не догадалась выпить. У меня таких проблем с роду не было никогда - и вот на тебе - практически инвалид.


----------



## Танюля (26 Апр 2016)

Julia04 написал(а):


> Головная боль стала мучать с легким подкруживанием - такого и небыло никогда у меня. Вчера видимо погода менялась, к вечеру дождь пошел, дак я весь день в повалячку, пока анальгин не догадалась выпить. У меня таких проблем с роду не было никогда - и вот на тебе - практически инвалид.


Все мы когда-то были очень здоровыми) врач же вам сказал, что трудно, но лечится-так что старайтесь, лечитесь, ЛФК не забывайте


----------



## Julia04 (26 Апр 2016)

Меня напрягает мысль, что  могу сделать какое-нибудь неловкое движение, какая-нибудь мышца опять перенапряжется, передавит и опять мне будет дурно, поэтому хожу как робот, боясь сделать лишнее движение, очень скованно себя чувствую. Прошу прощения за нытье в чужой теме, накипело.


----------



## gloriya (26 Апр 2016)

Лебедева Оля написал(а):


> Я думаю, переживать не надо. Найдёте грамотного врача и все ок будет


"Найдёте грамотного врача"- ключевые слова!!!


----------



## Julia04 (26 Апр 2016)

Нужно найти не только грамотного врача но мешок с деньгами на лечение!!! А так только ЛФК в домашних условиях)


----------



## gloriya (26 Апр 2016)

Если передняя лестница перелавливает подключичную артерию, значит у вас позвоночная как то по особенному расположена что -ли?


gloriya написал(а):


> "Найдёте грамотного врача"- ключевые слова!!!


Так это хирургия все-таки?


----------



## Лебедева Оля (26 Апр 2016)

Про подкруживания надо сказать обязательно доктору. Может сосудистые назначит.

*Julia04*,  а вы с какого города?


----------



## Julia04 (26 Апр 2016)

я из Ярославля, в городе очень много медцентров.



gloriya написал(а):


> Если передняя лестница перелавливает подключичную артерию, значит у вас позвоночная как то по особенному расположена что -ли?



Вроде все как обычно.

Нужно растянуть эту мышцу упражнениями.Я не совсем поняла почему она у меня спазмировалась. Я рассказала врачу что ребенка на руках таскала перед приступом, он сказал что это могло справоцировать, и грудной отдел в целом в плохом состоянии и это тоже повлияло, а на шее болит из-за нарушенного кровообращения в тканях.


----------



## Лебедева Оля (26 Апр 2016)

Скорее всего упражнениями. Только вместе с доктором, который покажет как правильно все делать.


----------



## Julia04 (26 Апр 2016)

gloriya написал(а):


> Так это хирургия все-таки?


 Если ничего не поможет то наверное только высвобождать нервно-сосудистыйй пучек который давит хирургическим путем. делают надрез в мышце вэтом месте.

Я конечно еще буду пытаться так справится, но если меня и дальше так будет накрывать, то я подниму вопрос о хирургии. Надо конечно еще убедиться что именно от лестничной мышцы, исследование этой мышцы сделать. Но быть полуинвалидом невозможно, я на роботу выйти не могу из-за этих проблем.


----------



## Танюля (26 Апр 2016)

Julia04 написал(а):


> Я конечно еще буду пытаться так справится, но если меня и дальше так будет накрывать, то я подниму вопрос о хирургии. Надо конечно еще убедиться что именно от лестничной мышцы, исследование этой мышцы сделать. Но быть полуинвалидом невозможно, я на роботу выйти не могу из-за этих проблем.


Что вы имеете ввиду под накрывать?


----------



## Julia04 (26 Апр 2016)

Предобморочные состояния, дурнота на ровном месте.


----------



## Танюля (26 Апр 2016)

С шеи спазм убрать надо в первую очередь. Вы МРТ делали шеи с сосудами?


----------



## Julia04 (26 Апр 2016)

Сколько раз было, выйду за ребенком в садик, дойду до остановки и обратно домой, ну вот дурно голове, ощущение что могу в обморок упасть. Когда лежала в больнице у меня был обморок без потери сознания ( дроп -атака), это дикая слабость во всем теле, ни рукой, ни ногой, ни слова сказать, а все видишь и понимаешь-это ужасно, результат нарушения кровообращения в мозгу.

МРТ головы, шеи, узи доплер, рентген шеи с нагрузкой, рентген грудной.

и ничего криминального - все в пределах нормы


----------



## Танюля (26 Апр 2016)

А когда дома находитесь часто такое бывает?


----------



## gloriya (26 Апр 2016)

Юлия, а вы МРТ ангиографию сосудов шеи делали?


----------



## Julia04 (26 Апр 2016)

gloriya написал(а):


> Юлия, а вы МРТ ангиографию сосудов шеи делали?


Вот думаю что надо сделать.


Танюля написал(а):


> А когда дома находитесь часто такое бывает?


Чем меньше двигаюсь, тем лучше себя чувствую. Дома мало движения и вроде нормально, стоит выйти на улицу и походить подольше, а если еще пакет с продуктами из магазина принести, к вечеру или на следующий день точно заболит сильнее, и дурно тоже может быть.


----------



## gloriya (26 Апр 2016)

Julia04 написал(а):


> Вот думаю что надо сделать.


Я делала. Вот мой результат. Я консультировалась по этому поводу в местном сосудистом центре, меня оправили к неврологу. Потом написала в Литву сосудистому хирургу, он предлагает операцию по удалению мышц.


----------



## Julia04 (26 Апр 2016)

gloriya написал(а):


> Я консультировалась по этому поводу в местном сосудистом центре


Сказали что-нибудь по делу?

Такую операцию наверное и у нас можно сделать, нужно найти такого человека и обосновать необходимость операции. На сайтах пишут о 2-3 х курсах консервативного лечения а потом уже об хирургическом вмешательстве. Мы уж по году мучаемя, может и пора?

Мозг то может и не выдержать такой ишемии, скоро слабоумие начнет развиваться и так память уже отшибло)

Приустьевой стеноз -это тоже лестничной давит получается. На сколько сильно давит неизвестно?


----------



## gloriya (26 Апр 2016)

Профессор покрутил снимок и сказал ничего такого страшного не видит и отправил меня к неврологу. заведующий неврологией сказал, что моё состояние обусловлено спазмом мышц, какой-то рельсовый синдром там... Короче от задницы до головы все позажимало!!! Что делать доктор, спрашиваю я? А он мне говорит, что это надо лечить антидепрессантами и лечебной физкультурой!!! И все!!!

Я уже больше года борюсь с этой херью. ЛФК уже 9 месяце стабильно делаю. Нет результата. Может там сосуд уже склеился? Или это фантастика?


----------



## Julia04 (26 Апр 2016)

gloriya написал(а):


> рельсовый синдром там..



 Что-то нет такого в интернете. Какой-то секретный что-ли)))


----------



## gloriya (26 Апр 2016)

А как можно посмотреть состояние мышц? Так этого ни один невролог не делает, потому что не знает или не хочет заморачиваться!? Мне один мануальный сказал, что позвоночные артерии поджимаются до входа в костный канал.


----------



## Julia04 (26 Апр 2016)

Танюля написал(а):


> С шеи спазм убрать надо в первую очередь.



Если в грудном отделе необратимые дистрофические изменения,позвоночник просел от тоскания тяжестей а передняя лестничная мышца крепится к первому ребру, то получается что грудной отдел тянет шейный. Получается что надо и грудным отделом заниматься?


----------



## Лебедева Оля (26 Апр 2016)

Девчонки, у думаю, мышцы удалять не стоит. Потом без них ещё жить как то надо будет, они же не зря у нас есть. А профессор из Литвы за деньги много чего вам отрежет. Надо искать причину спазмов и лечить.


----------



## Julia04 (26 Апр 2016)

gloriya написал(а):


> Мне один мануальный сказал, что позвоночные артерии поджимаются до входа в костный канал.


 Как он определил?


----------



## Танюля (26 Апр 2016)

Грудным тоже обязательно надо, я сейчас стараюсь постоянно грудной отдел мячиком разминать


----------



## Julia04 (26 Апр 2016)

Лебедева Оля написал(а):


> Девчонки, у думаю, мышцы удалять не стоит. Потом без них ещё жить как то надо будет, они же не зря у нас есть. А профессор из Литвы за деньги много чего вам отрежет. Надо искать причину спазмов и лечить.


Не знаю что и делать!  Время- то идет а прогресса нет или совсем маленький.


----------



## gloriya (26 Апр 2016)

Короче, девочки, надеемся только на себя!!! ЛФК, растяжки, контрастный душ, пешие прогулки ежедневно и помногу. И будет нам счастье!!! Наверное???


----------



## Танюля (26 Апр 2016)

gloriya написал(а):


> Короче, девочки, надеемся только на себя!!! ЛФК, растяжки, контрастный душ, пешие прогулки ежедневно и помногу. И будет нам счастье!!! Наверное???


Обязательно будет


----------



## Julia04 (26 Апр 2016)

Про лестничные и упражнения


----------



## Лебедева Оля (26 Апр 2016)

Вот представляете, мы пол жизни расходуем наш организм, не обращая внимания на какие то позывы. То там поболит, то тут поболит.... А потом все, болит везде... Поэтому и лечение не будет быстрым...


----------



## Мила...я (26 Апр 2016)

Юлия,а с чем вы лежали в больнице?С каким диагнозом вас выписали?
Вообще любой невролог на подобные дроп-атаки только отмахнется и скаёет,что это паническая атака такая

Меня одно волнует:как эти мышцы надо разминать,что их ничто не берёт!!!???
Я понимаю,что постоянно одидание кружений ещё больше спазмирует....но не хочется на антидепрессанты садится.


----------



## Julia04 (26 Апр 2016)

Мила...я написал(а):


> Юлия,а с чем вы лежали в больнице?С каким диагнозом вас выписали?
> Вообще любой невролог на подобные дроп-атаки только отмахнется и скаёет,что это паническая атака такая


 Я попала в неврологическую больницу с очень сильным головокружением со рвотой, врачи скорои написали вертебро-базилярная недостаточность, в больнице а фоне нарушения мозгового кровообращения меня как только не колбасило, и дроп-атака и вегетативные кризы, боли в области сердца, выпадение полей зрения, уши пульсировали. Состояние было странное- то я хожу как не бывало ничего, то что-нибудь произойдет. Я была в сильном замешательстве. Но лечащий врач перед выпиской сказал что он не разобрался чем вызвано мое состояние


----------



## Танюля (26 Апр 2016)

А МРТ головы ничего не показало?

Особенно смущает выпадение поля зрения


----------



## Лебедева Оля (26 Апр 2016)

*Julia04*,  я лежала с такой же фигней как и вы в неврологии. Диагноз в карточке всд. У меня на тот момент ни чего не болело, был сильнейший спазм мышщ, головокружение и рвота. Я тогда вообще не понимала что со мной творится. Прокапали и отпустили.


----------



## Julia04 (26 Апр 2016)

родственники думали что инсульт, но МРТ ничего не показало, да и парализации и перекосов не было.

Меня стягивать слало уже после приступа. Может это был все таки инсульт? Врач бы наверное мне сказал.


Лебедева Оля написал(а):


> *Julia04*,  я лежала с такой же фигней как и вы в неврологии. Диагноз в карточке всд. У меня на тот момент ни чего не болело, был сильнейший спазм мышщ, головокружение и рвота. Я тогда вообще не понимала что со мной творится. Прокапали и отпустили.



Меня прокапали, прокололи и отпустили с диагнозом вертебро-базилярная недостаточность.


----------



## Мила...я (26 Апр 2016)

Как же это страшно.....Вот и я думаю,как бы наши кружения и шатания к инсульт не привели.Врач тут констатировал,что инсульт у малолетних деток стали часто диагностировать((


----------



## Лебедева Оля (26 Апр 2016)

*Julia04*, это не инсульт точно. Артерию позвоночную передавило спазмированной мышцой.


----------



## Мила...я (26 Апр 2016)

ВБН диагноз возрастных людей.Или я ошибаюсь?
Врачи,пожалуйсиа,присоеденитесь к нашей беседе,а то совсем грустно становится(((


----------



## Julia04 (26 Апр 2016)

_*Вертебрально-базилярная недостаточность* (синонимы *Вертебро-базилярная недостаточность и ВБН*)_ – обратимое нарушение функций мозга, вызванное уменьшением кровоснабжения области, питаемой позвоночными и основной артериями.
Так то все в тему вроде

А почему кровоснабжние уменьшается врачи в больнице не хотят разбираться,  встала с кровати и смогла идти значит здорова)


----------



## Танюля (26 Апр 2016)

*Julia04*, а приступ после сна случился?


----------



## Julia04 (26 Апр 2016)

Как сейчас помню, в больнице вечером перед выпиской лежу в кровати, дурно, голова мутная. Приходит медсестра, я ее спрашиваю, почему меня выписываете, я вообще никакая, как я до дома доберусь, а она говорит мол ничего страшного , по стеночке-по стеночке и дойдешь. Тут и сказать нечего, одни слезы были.


----------



## Танюля (26 Апр 2016)

Вас еще в больницу положили, у меня мужа вообще не ложили, сказали к терапевту идти, а он потом может на дневной стационар назначит. А он даже идти не мог голова кружилась


----------



## Julia04 (26 Апр 2016)

Танюля написал(а):


> *Julia04*, а приступ после сна случился?


 Да, сутра. Я встала как обычно, пошла на кухню завтрак готовить, наклонила голову резать хлеб, раз крутануло в голове, я не придала значения, потом еще раз крутануло, а потом вообще закрутило так что я на ногах стоять не могла и легла на пол, потом стало тошнить я на четвереньках дошла до ванны, ребенок тут вокруг меня скачет, потом доползла до кровати и вызвала скорую и своих родителей, потом попеременно кружение и рвота. Скорая пиехала, я говорю дайте что-нибудь уже от головокружения,  дак ничего от него нет и дали 10 таблеток глицина разом, только в рот положила - у меня все обратно, дали еще 10 штук. Потом поутихло, одевалась сама и до машины сама дошла. Ужос!!!


----------



## Лебедева Оля (26 Апр 2016)

*Танюля*,  я вот один раз так по скорой попала. Сказано было каждые пол года капельницы. Этой весной думала проскачу без капельниц. Не фига. Опять до обморока дотянула. Сейчас капаюсь.


----------



## Танюля (26 Апр 2016)

А давление нормальное было?


----------



## Julia04 (26 Апр 2016)

У меня 130 было, сахар замерили сразу - повышенный был.


----------



## Танюля (26 Апр 2016)

Мы конечно сами за здоровьем не особо следим пока не прижмет, а организм у нас умный он нам сигналы посылает посылает, а мы нулями

А вы не гипотоник?


----------



## Мила...я (26 Апр 2016)

Девочки,а бетасерк пробовали?Он и от головокружений и для улучшения мозгового кровообращения вроде?


----------



## Танюля (26 Апр 2016)

У меня мужу назначали, когда голова у него сильно кружилась вместе с кавинтоном- ему помогло
Есть аналоги бетагистин или тагиста, раза в два дешевле


----------



## Мила...я (26 Апр 2016)

Спасибо;-)


----------



## Лебедева Оля (26 Апр 2016)

*Мила...я*,  да бетасерк хорошо помогает, но это опять же временно. Я тоже его пила. Мой невролог говорит, что лучше его пить, пусть и дорогой.


----------



## Мила...я (26 Апр 2016)

Оленька,а дозировку и длительность приема не помните?


----------



## Лебедева Оля (26 Апр 2016)

*Танюля*,  к вам вопрос, а эти аналоги также помогают как и бетасерк? Стоит ли переплачивать? Уж больно дорого стало болеть..

*Мила...я*, бетасерк 24 мг    два раза в день курсом одтм месяц я пила


----------



## Танюля (26 Апр 2016)

Лебедева Оля написал(а):


> *Мила...я*,  да бетасерк хорошо помогает, но это опять же временно. Я тоже его пила. Мой невролог говорит, что лучше его пить, пусть и дорогой.


Дорогие препараты чаще подделывают

*Лебедева Оля*, у них одно действующее вещество, разница только в производителе и бренде. Муж пил бетагистин нормально


----------



## Лебедева Оля (26 Апр 2016)

*Танюля*, спасибо, буду знать.


----------



## Мила...я (26 Апр 2016)

Девочки,спасибо вам!


----------



## Танюля (26 Апр 2016)

Мила...я написал(а):


> Девочки,спасибо вам!


Было бы за что спасибо)) к сожалению пока рецепта выздоровления не нашли, но усиленно ищем))


----------



## Лебедева Оля (27 Апр 2016)

Ищем всей толпой)))). Только не забываем отписываться!!!!


----------



## Julia04 (28 Апр 2016)

Глория, что думаете насчет блокады передней лестничной мышцы. Если пройти курсом, то может разорвется порочный круг  спазм - боль - спазм.


----------



## Лебедева Оля (28 Апр 2016)

*Julia04*,  я ставила блокады. Относительно кратковременный эффект(((. Но опять же кому как... Я уже куда что только не ставила


----------



## Julia04 (28 Апр 2016)

Лебедева Оля написал(а):


> *Julia04*,  я ставила блокады. Относительно кратковременный эффект(((. Но опять же кому как... Я уже куда что только не ставила


На какие мышцы вы ставили и какой эффект и по времени на сколько хватило?


----------



## Танюля (28 Апр 2016)

Я тоже делала, но эффекта особо не заметила. Мне делали в мышцы внизу головы (над ямками), в плечи делали. Спазм не ушел.


----------



## Julia04 (28 Апр 2016)

Может вам не в ту мышцу делали?

Я наверное попробую сделать в переднюю лестничную, наверное курсом надо, несколько уколов.


----------



## Viktoria0502 (28 Апр 2016)

*Танюля*, какие лекарства кололи?


----------



## Танюля (28 Апр 2016)

*Viktoria0502*, Только новокаин помню, а с чем его размешивали не могу сказать. 5 лет назад делали.

У меня подругу врач на ноги поставил с помощью блокад, она 3 месяца на больничном была (ходить совсем не могла) предлагали инвалидность (грыжа в поясничном отделе). А мне этот врач совсем не помог, наоборот ухудшение началось.

Мне остеопат помогает спазм мышц снять, но ненадолго хватает, быстро все возвращается.


----------



## Лебедева Оля (28 Апр 2016)

*Julia04*,  мне делали блокады в больные мышцы шеи, в лестничные, внизу головы, в поясницу делали. Врач сам определял в какие нужно делать блокады.


----------



## Viktoria0502 (28 Апр 2016)

*Танюля*, А какими маниуляциями остеопат снимал спазмы?


----------



## Лебедева Оля (28 Апр 2016)

Девочки, сегодня была у врача. Предположительная версия моего постоянно хренового состояния это неправильный прикус. В процессе жизни из- за гипертонуса мышц перестал нормально работать внчс, что впоследствии оказало влияние на работу мышц шеи, рук и тд и тп. У нас в Новосибирске нет таких клиник, которые этим занимаются... Пока не знаю, что делать. Снимаем сильный мышечный спазм по старинке таблетками, капельницами, массажами.


----------



## Танюля (28 Апр 2016)

с шеи снимает спазм при помощи давления  на определенные точки


----------



## gloriya (28 Апр 2016)

Julia04 написал(а):


> Глория, что думаете насчет блокады передней лестничной мышцы. Если пройти курсом, то может разорвется порочный круг  спазм - боль - спазм.


Здравствуйте! Я не против блокады. Дело в том, что местные врачи мне кроме депрессии никакой диагноз не ставят. Кто мне блокаду будет делать, если мышцы никто не трогает даже? Сегодня была у мануального, сказал, что подзатылочные, грудные и лестничные в спазме. Эффекта от процедуры на расслабление не получила. Сейчас голова кружится и вся спина ноет, особенно воротниковая зона.А ночью опять скорую вызывала


----------



## Julia04 (28 Апр 2016)

У меня сегодня утром тоже голова кружилась, мышца разболелась. Грела раскаленной на сковороде солью, в детский носок высыпала и прикладывала к мышце, отпустило.


----------



## Танюля (28 Апр 2016)

*gloriya*, а скорая вам как помогает? Успокоительные?


----------



## gloriya (28 Апр 2016)

Танюля написал(а):


> *gloriya*, а скорая вам как помогает? Успокоительные?


Скорая приезжает через 40 минут после начала приступа, когда он уже на спад идёт.


----------



## Танюля (28 Апр 2016)

А мячиком сами снять спазм не пробовали?


----------



## Мила...я (29 Апр 2016)

Танюля,а как мячиком работать и каким?


----------



## Лебедева Оля (29 Апр 2016)

*gloriya*, так после первых нескольких процедур это всегда обострение. Даже после массажа.


----------



## Танюля (29 Апр 2016)

*Мила...я*, на первых парах теннисным. Находить болевые точки на спине, прижать мячик между стеной и спиной и держать до лёгкой боли, пока мышца не расслабиться, с шеей тоже так можно, но очень аккуратно. Сперва на спине лучше по тренироваться. Получается наподобие миопрессуры, только на дому)) мне помогает спазм в спине снять

Сегодня врач мне от шеи до лопаток наклеил с 3-х сторон кинезио тейпы. Посмотрим что измениться после них.



Лебедева Оля написал(а):


> *gloriya*, так после первых нескольких процедур это всегда обострение. Даже после массажа.


Это точно! Мне первые два раза вообще плохо было после интенсивного воздействия на точки. Потом легче стало.


----------



## Лебедева Оля (29 Апр 2016)

*Танюля*, я помню на мануальную первый раз пришла после массажа даже. Меня так...пощупали, можно так сказать. Я на следующий день встать не могла￼ . Нога отваливалась и температура поднялась. Потом норм.

*Танюля*, че за тейпы? Снимают спазм?


----------



## Танюля (29 Апр 2016)

* Лебедева Оля, *
Кинезио тейп применяется для лечения и снятия болевых ощущений при травмах различного происхождения: ушибы, вывихи, отеки, растяжения, остеохондрозы, артириты.  Кинезио тейп приподнимает кожу, уменьшает давление и облегчает циркуляцию крови, тем самым давая травмированным мышцам «расслабиться». Кроме того, кинезио тейп  в сочетании с естественными движениями тела растягивает кожу и массажирует ее. Благодаря этому улучшается отток лимфы и болевые ощущения снижаются. 
Посмотрим на деле еще как)) врач сказал носить 4 дня.


----------



## Лебедева Оля (29 Апр 2016)

*Танюля*, расскажите потом как оно


----------



## Танюля (29 Апр 2016)

Лебедева Оля написал(а):


> *Танюля*, расскажите потом как оно


Обязательно))


----------



## Niks44 (29 Апр 2016)




----------



## Julia04 (29 Апр 2016)

Всем привет! Кто -нибудь делал УЗИ мягких тканей шеи?


----------



## Танюля (29 Апр 2016)

Добрый вечер Еще есть МРТ мягких тканей. Я ни то ни другое не делала, только МРТ шеи и головы.


----------



## Niks44 (29 Апр 2016)

Julia04 написал(а):


> Всем привет! Кто -нибудь делал УЗИ мягких тканей шеи?


Обследования ни о чём, в нём вы ни чего не увидите


----------



## Танюля (29 Апр 2016)

Niks44 написал(а):


> Обследования ни о чём, в нём вы ни чего не увидите


Ну тогда подскажите свой метод выздоровления на своем примере, что как и почему и для чего


----------



## Niks44 (29 Апр 2016)

Ведите здоровый образ жизни (зарядка,бассейн,лфк,пилатес) запишитесь в спорт зал, кроме вас самих из этого д*рьма вас никто не вытащит ,сколько бы вы не бегали по врачам они вам не помогут , да и не разчитывайте на быстрый результат


----------



## leo1980 (29 Апр 2016)

*Niks44*,
согласен, но нужен еще тот кто научит расслаблять спазмированные мышцы, найти слабые и решить вопрос дисбаланса их.

а еще и мобилизация суставов, короче ...........


----------



## Танюля (29 Апр 2016)

Niks44 написал(а):


> Ведите здоровый образ жизни (зарядка,бассейн,лфк,пилатес) запишитесь в спорт зал, кроме вас самих из этого д*рьма вас никто не вытащит ,сколько бы вы не бегали по врачам они вам не помогут , да и не разчитывайте на быстрый результат


Вы прям как моя мама высказались. Согласна, что волшебной таблеточки не существует. 
А вы про возвращение изгиба лордоза говорили, у вас это получилось?

вот кстати я 1,5 года занималась пилатесом, но шея так и была все время в спазме.


----------



## Niks44 (29 Апр 2016)

Танюля написал(а):


> А вы про возвращение изгиба лордоза говорили, у вас это получилось?


Стало лучше, запомните пока вы не вернете лордоз вы не расслабите полностью мышцы шеи
*В Японии есть даже поговорка: "Искривленная шея - признак короткой жизни".*


----------



## Julia04 (29 Апр 2016)

Niks44 написал(а):


> Обследования ни о чём, в нём вы ни чего не увидите


Просто в голове не укладывается, по исследованиям шеи все хорошо. Почему болит в одной точке, я могу ее нащупать и при нажатии на нее адская боль.Скольким врачам показывала результаты исследований - никто не может сказать почему болит в этом месте. Болит предположительно между поперечными отростками 5 и 6 го позвонков, там наверное и артерия  пережимается периодически. Допустим, мне сильно продуло шею в прошлом году, может там и не мышечный спазм , а какое-нибудь новообразование. на всякий случай может сделать УЗИ, чтобы исключить?


----------



## Танюля (29 Апр 2016)

страшно навредить себе, и сделать еще хуже. Поэтому мы вас просили уже неоднократно поподробнее на СВОЕМ примере рассказать какие вы делали упражнения или какой соорудили тренажер. Можно даже по пунктам. Понятно, что изгибы позвоночника природой придуманы не зря! А как вернуть???
На видео там специальные тренажеры и врачи которые контролируют весь этот процесс

Новообразование МРТ покажет, вы же его делали


----------



## Julia04 (29 Апр 2016)

Делала, но не тканей шеи. На мягкие ткани вроде другая процедура?


----------



## Niks44 (29 Апр 2016)

*Julia04*, Вы у Киселёва были что он вам говорит? блин все врачи форума советуют обращаться к мануалам так что же они не кого не могут вылечить


----------



## Julia04 (29 Апр 2016)

Была у него недавно, мне показалось что у него какой-то пессимистичный настрой, планирует отдыхать май и все лето, как я поняла.


----------



## Niks44 (29 Апр 2016)




----------



## Julia04 (29 Апр 2016)

Отправил меня к Омельченко в медцентр на проспекте Ленина. Я туда ездила,но только к хирургу-травматологу ортопеду, который не нашел у меня ничего криминального и удивился что у меня было такое сильное головокружение.


----------



## Niks44 (29 Апр 2016)

Кстати Виталий спец по шеям ,найдите его канал на ютуб он с Херсоны но приезжает и в Москву


----------



## Julia04 (29 Апр 2016)

Смотрела его ролики много раз, рекомендации из видео про лестничные мышцы взяла на вооружение.


----------



## Niks44 (29 Апр 2016)

Julia04 написал(а):


> Смотрела его ролики много раз, рекомендации из видео про лестничные мышцы взяла на вооружение.


Я после его правки на одном дыхании доехал до дома 340 км


----------



## Julia04 (29 Апр 2016)

Niks44 написал(а):


> Я после его правки на одном дыхании доехал до дома 340 км


У вас есть прогресс?



Niks44 написал(а):


> *Julia04*, блин все врачи форума советуют обращаться к мануалам так что же они не кого не могут вылечить



Похоже что наш врач это время, организм сам подстроится под новые реалии(


----------



## Niks44 (30 Апр 2016)

Как у синички так должна крутится шея


----------



## Лебедева Оля (30 Апр 2016)

*Niks44*,  так шея и крутиться так сразу после сеанса.. Почему же все обратно возвращается? Скажите, кто- нить делал краниосаркальную терапию?


----------



## gloriya (30 Апр 2016)

Лебедева Оля написал(а):


> *Niks44*,  так шея и крутиться так сразу после сеанса.. Почему же все обратно возвращается? Скажите, кто- нить делал краниосаркальную терапию?


Всем доброго времени суток! Назад все возвращается потому, что надо помимо шеи фундамент править. Нам шею расслабят, а мы ходить начинаем и наш кривой таз возвращает все на круги своя.


----------



## leo1980 (30 Апр 2016)

*gloriya*, 
кривой таз и мне не даёт покоя, после года не супер успешного лечения, обратили внимание на таз, что он перекошен более чем надо.
И понеслось, вернее еще не понеслось, изучаю пока инфы, её очень много, много вариантов что и почему.
Может анатом. длина ног, может блок КПС, может сколиоз. осанка и конечно мышечный дисбаланс - надо найти свой или микс своих.


----------



## Лебедева Оля (30 Апр 2016)

*gloriya*,  или наоборот. Нужно лечиться в комплексе, чтоб таз голову не заворачивал или голова таз


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Апр 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> *gloriya*,
> кривой таз и мне не даёт покоя, после года не супер успешного лечения, обратили внимание на таз, что он перекошен более чем надо.
> И понеслось, вернее еще не понеслось, изучаю пока инфы, её очень много, много вариантов что и почему.
> Может анатом. длина ног, может блок КПС, может сколиоз. осанка и конечно мышечный дисбаланс - надо найти свой или микс своих.


Подложите поставку и походите две недели. если лучше-причина в укорочении.


----------



## leo1980 (30 Апр 2016)

*Доктор Ступин*,

вот рентген сделаю длины ног, и тогда увидим.

по ориентирам в тазу, тбс, крыло, точки спереди/зади (не помню название) с одной стороны все выше от 1 до 1,6 см.

что скажете анатом. разная длина ног или блок, а наверно все вместе


----------



## gloriya (30 Апр 2016)

Лебедева Оля написал(а):


> *gloriya*,  или наоборот. Нужно лечиться в комплексе, чтоб таз голову не заворачивал или голова таз


Даааааа уж!!! Вот это мы попали!!! Что врачи разобраться не могут!!! Как в сказке: "Где тут начало палки, а где конец? А может, здесь конец, а вот тут начало?"



leo1980 написал(а):


> *gloriya*,
> кривой таз и мне не даёт покоя, после года не супер успешного лечения, обратили внимание на таз, что он перекошен более чем надо.
> И понеслось, вернее еще не понеслось, изучаю пока инфы, её очень много, много вариантов что и почему.
> Может анатом. длина ног, может блок КПС, может сколиоз. осанка и конечно мышечный дисбаланс - надо найти свой или микс своих.


leo1980, у меня кривошея с рождения существует, осанка была н


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Подложите поставку и походите две недели. если лучше-причина в укорочении.


Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте! А что за подставка? Кто её должен назначить?


----------



## Лебедева Оля (30 Апр 2016)

*leo1980*, а что это за рентген ног? Насколько одна нога короче другой может и мануальный терапевт определить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Апр 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> *Доктор Ступин*,
> 
> вот рентген сделаю длины ног, и тогда увидим.
> 
> ...


А разве рентген ответит на вопрос поможет ли подкладка.
Тут практика-мать истины.



gloriya написал(а):


> leo1980, у меня кривошея с рождения существует, осанка была н
> 
> Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте! А что за подставка? Кто её должен назначить?


Врач.


----------



## leo1980 (30 Апр 2016)

*Доктор Ступин*, 
Местные ортопеды назначают через рентген, а без его направления бандажисты стельки не сделают.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Апр 2016)

Купите обычные стельки и обе положите под короткую ногу.


----------



## La murr (30 Апр 2016)

Лебедева Оля написал(а):


> *leo1980*, а что это за рентген ног? Насколько одна нога короче другой может и мануальный терапевт определить.


Прочтите, пожалуйста - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/22440/


----------



## Лебедева Оля (30 Апр 2016)

*La murr*, спасибо за информацию.


----------



## leo1980 (30 Апр 2016)

*Лебедева Оля*, 
в штатах и европе рулеткой не меряют, да и в статьях пишут что это очень и очень приблизительный метод.
рентген ног с захватом тбс, на снимке между ног цифровая линейка, на кт не отправили.
при болях начинают корректировать от 5 мм.


----------



## Лебедева Оля (1 Май 2016)

*leo1980*, спасибо за информацию. Просто не знала, что и такое есть. Век живи, век учись.


----------



## gloriya (4 Май 2016)

Всем доброго времени суток! Нашла в разделе про сколиозы. Ответ на вопрос "почему ничего не помогает?"



> _Что должен знать человек с болью в спине и проблемами с КПС, кифозом, сколиозом и т.п.. Любая силовая нагрузка пусть и с персональным тренером от Бубновского до домашнего ЛФК без устранения скрученного таза и его фиксации с помощью мышц будет во вред, чем больше будете заниматься тем хреновей будет Ваше положение. Это борьба с гиподинамией, в лучшем случае.
> Если Вы пришли к доктору с больной шеей, а он даже не взглянул на положение тазовых костей он а)невропатолог в поликлинике б) частный шарлатан задорого или очень дорого, пусть и назвавшийся дипломированным остеопатом.
> 
> Поэтому восстановление правильное долговременное опорно-двигательного аппатата может идти только в порядке построения дома. Выравниваем таз – фундамент, цементируем с помощью баланса подвздошно-поясничных и ягодичных мышц. Далее восстановление баланса скелетной мускулатуры позвоночника, сначала поясница, потом грудной. Только после этого можно заняться шеей. "_


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Май 2016)

Остеопатический взгляд на болезни,
А если таз кривой с детства и его сделать прямым!
Опять придётся 17 лет его привыкать к новому положению.


----------



## Лебедева Оля (5 Май 2016)

Глория, здравствуйте. Вы ходили к мануалисту. Как сейчас себя чувствует?


----------



## gloriya (5 Май 2016)

Ходила. Сказал, синдром позвоночной артерии. Сейчас не очень хорошо. Сегодня ночью опять был приступ и скорая. Давление было 120/80 пульс 110. Состояние адское: тошнота, озноб, головокружение, судороги. Сейчас голова ватная, болят руки и ноги, спина и лицо!!! Как у вас дела? Какое лечение проходите?

Доктора ответьте пожалуйста. Почему болит и печёт лицо и шея, а также ощущение удушения постоянное? Кто должен лечить пациента с диагнозом Синдром позвоночной артерии?


----------



## leo1980 (5 Май 2016)

gloriya написал(а):


> Доктора ответьте пожалуйста. Почему болит и печёт лицо и шея, а также ощущение удушения постоянное?


мой Вам совет, доктора темы не читают, далеко не все, обращайтесь в личке/профиле с ссылкой на сообщение. Обратитесь к Зинчуку, Лукьянову. Их мнения будут противоположны скорее всего, но зато будет 2 взгляда на проблему.
Но по факту, сможете получить направление/путь, а по месту рыть в этом направлении.


----------



## gloriya (5 Май 2016)

И ещё вопрос докторам. Почему приступы случаются как правило ночью? Я неудачно лежу и артерия поджимается мышцами?


----------



## Танюля (5 Май 2016)

*gloriya*, а у вас печет только лицо и шею?


----------



## gloriya (5 Май 2016)

Танюля написал(а):


> *gloriya*, а у вас печет только лицо и шею?


Да. Ну, может, ещё воротниковую зону.


----------



## Танюля (5 Май 2016)

А с ЖКТ у вас все в порядке?


----------



## Валентин89 (6 Май 2016)

Глория, примерно те же симптомы, что вы описывали в начале темы. Тоже не могу сидеть из-за жуткого сдавливания головы, еще не могу нагнуть голову из-за сильного прилива крови в полость черепа. По УЗДГ - внутричерепная гипертензия, затруднение венозного оттока. Скажите, у вас эти симптомы присутствуют по-прежнему, вы также не можете наклонить голову из-за прилива, и у вас также наступает улучшение, когда ходите или лежите, и ухудшение - когда сидите (например, за компьютером)? Есть ли вспышки/круги/зигзаги в глазах? Делали ли обследование глазного дна? И еще вы писали, что у вас хронический тонзиллит - на основе чего поставлен этот диагноз?


----------



## gloriya (6 Май 2016)

Валентин89 написал(а):


> Глория, примерно те же симптомы, что вы описывали в начале темы. Тоже не могу сидеть из-за жуткого сдавливания головы, еще не могу нагнуть голову из-за сильного прилива крови в полость черепа. По УЗДГ - внутричерепная гипертензия, затруднение венозного оттока. Скажите, у вас эти симптомы присутствуют по-прежнему, вы также не можете наклонить голову из-за прилива, и у вас также наступает улучшение, когда ходите или лежите, и ухудшение - когда сидите (например, за компьютером)? Есть ли вспышки/круги/зигзаги в глазах? Делали ли обследование глазного дна? И еще вы писали, что у вас хронический тонзиллит - на основе чего поставлен этот диагноз?


Здравствуйте! Да, действительно, ходить лучше, чем сидеть, а лежать ещё комфортнее. Но вот только ночью меня накрывать стали приступы. По поводу зрения все это было сильно выражено летом 2015 года,  сейчас очень редко, но бывает. Тонзиллит поставил ЛОР на основании анализов и визуального осмотра горла.

Всем доброго времени суток! Пробовал ли кто-нибудь принимать препарат Вазобрал?


----------



## Лебедева Оля (6 Май 2016)

Здравствуйте, Глория. Прошла капельницы, сейчас опять массаж. Самочувствие не очень. Впрочем, как и всегда. После массажа есть небольшое улучшение, правда не надолго, как правило, когда делают массаж. Головокружение, тошнота остаётся, усиливается после еды и разговора и даже небольшой нагрузки на руки. Ночью сплю плохо, просыпаюсь, что задыхаюсь, немеют руки. Предположительная версия плохого состояния- неправильный прикус, который приводит к гипертонусу мышц. Снимков внчс пока не делала. Нашла врача который всем этим занимается, так там очередь на месяц вперёд....


----------



## gloriya (6 Май 2016)

Лебедева Оля написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, Глория. Прошла капельницы, сейчас опять массаж. Самочувствие не очень. Впрочем, как и всегда. После массажа есть небольшое улучшение, правда не надолго, как правило, когда делают массаж. Головокружение, тошнота остаётся, усиливается после еды и разговора и даже небольшой нагрузки на руки. Ночью сплю плохо, просыпаюсь, что задыхаюсь, немеют руки. Предположительная версия плохого состояния- неправильный прикус, который приводит к гипертонусу мышц. Снимков внчс пока не делала. Нашла врача который всем этим занимается, так там очередь на месяц вперёд....


А присутствует ли у вас сонливость и усталость постоянно? У меня голова всегда мутная, как будто я вообще не сплю


----------



## Валентин89 (6 Май 2016)

Глория, вы занимаетесь с личным кинезиотерапевтом? Вообще, какие мероприятия помогли хоть как-то улучшить состояние - ЛФК, препараты, мануальные воздействия? Какие упражнения помогают убрать эту тяжесть в голове - может быть, вы следуете каким-то видео на YouTube, где пошагово и наглядно расписан этот комплекс ЛФК? Или же всю информацию вам дает личный врач?


----------



## Лебедева Оля (6 Май 2016)

Присутствует. Я когда одна дома вообще могу с койки не вставать и делать ни чего не охота. А сплю как дремлю... Засыпаю вроде, а все слушу, каждый шорох


----------



## Julia04 (6 Май 2016)

Всем привет! Мне облегчает состояние прогревание сухим теплом, можно грелкой.

Пользуюсь советами, помогает


----------



## Лебедева Оля (6 Май 2016)

А кто нить пользуется меновазином?


----------



## Julia04 (6 Май 2016)

Давление было 120/80 пульс 110. Состояние адское: тошнота, озноб, головокружение, судороги. Сейчас голова ватная, болят руки и ноги, спина и лицо!!! Как у вас дела? Какое лечение проходите?[/QUOTE]

У меня тоже тахикардия бывает, если пульс в районе 90 ударов я уже никакая. Пью в такие моменты успокоительные.


----------



## Танюля (6 Май 2016)

Лебедева Оля написал(а):


> А кто нить пользуется меновазином?


Я временами пользуюсь


----------



## gloriya (6 Май 2016)

Валентин89 написал(а):


> Глория, вы занимаетесь с личным кинезиотерапевтом? Вообще, какие мероприятия помогли хоть как-то улучшить состояние - ЛФК, препараты, мануальные воздействия? Какие упражнения помогают убрать эту тяжесть в голове - может быть, вы следуете каким-то видео на YouTube, где пошагово и наглядно расписан этот комплекс ЛФК? Или же всю информацию вам дает личный врач?


Занимаюсь с тренером лично с августа 2015 года. Помогают только упражнения, которые делаю ежедневно и соблюдение правильной осанки. Как только перегружаю себя домашними делами (имею 2 детей), сразу все зажимает и понеслось... И ночью, видимо, от неправильного положения во время сна сосуды зажимает.



gloriya написал(а):


> Занимаюсь с тренером лично с августа 2015 года. Помогают только упражнения, которые делаю ежедневно и соблюдение правильной осанки. Как только перегружаю себя домашними делами (имею 2 детей), сразу все зажимает и понеслось... И ночью, видимо, от неправильного положения во время сна сосуды зажимает.


Стабильного результата нет. Мышцы слабые, надо укреплять, укреплять и укреплять!!!



Танюля написал(а):


> Я временами пользуюсь


Я пользуюсь меновазином и Долобене - это когда болит. А вообще ежедневно мажу всю спину Диклозаном, он на травах.



gloriya написал(а):


> Стабильного результата нет. Мышцы слабые, надо укреплять, укреплять и укреплять!!!


И перебираться спать на пол


----------



## Танюля (6 Май 2016)

Н


gloriya написал(а):


> И перебираться спать на пол


на жестком тоже не рекомендуют спать, мышцы не расслабляются.


----------



## Танюля (6 Май 2016)

А вот про укрепление это факт, когда ежедневно 2 раза в день расслабляю спину мячиком, а потом делаю упражнения чувствую себя лучше. Но как только становится получше благополучно все забываю делать​


----------



## Лебедева Оля (6 Май 2016)

*Танюля*, а расскажите, пожалуйста, как вы расслабляете мячиком мышцы, в какой последовательности.


----------



## Лебедева Оля (6 Май 2016)

*gloriya*, я после работы прихожу  и сразу на пол ложусь, расслабляет хорошо, потом только растяжку делаю


----------



## Танюля (6 Май 2016)

*Лебедева Оля*, встаю к стене нахожу больные точки на спине и разминаю их. Если сильный спазм тогда лежа, найти больную точку-положить под нее мячик и лечь. Сперва больно-потом мышца расслабляется.


----------



## tyuiop (6 Май 2016)

Добрый вечер! У меня пол года были такие же симптомы (пьяная голова, нечеткость зрения, пульс до 120 и давление до 140/90 при моем 105/70, головокружения в положении лежа, шаткая походка, отсутствие аппетита, тошнило при виде пищи, похудела на 5 кг, бессонница ночью, сон по 3 часа за ночь и зевота весь день, общая слабость, мушки в глазах, при ходьбе казалось что заносит в право, заклинило мышцы шеи и плеч, особенно стягивало затылок, горение до боли щек и лба, слабость в левой руке и сильный тремор левой руки,  небольшая боль в левом плечевом суставе (сначала зациклилась на инсульте, а симптомы с рукой проявились когда узнала, что есть грыжа в шее, напридумывала себе как там все пережимает и с утра до вечера думала слабеет или не слабеет, болит или не боли, при этом НИЧЕГО НЕ БОЛЕЛО, быстрая утомляемость, страх выходить на улицу, вечная тревога, и как финал депрессия. Это был АД!! Из специалистов прошла невролога, окулиста, УЗИ сосудов шеи (все в норме), кровь в норме, МРТ головы в норме и МРТ шеи (2 протрузии и грыжа 4 мм). Направили к нейрохирургу на консультацию по поводу операции, он то тогда первым и высказался, что лечить надо нервы. Но я упертая))) Сначала потратила тысяч 70 на пиявки, иголки, остеопатов, капельницы, съела тонну таблеток, а когда стало только хуже  пошла к психотерапевту.  Два месяца приема антидепрессантов и все стало хорошо. Исчезли ВСЕ симптомы. Мне кажется Вам не на этот форум надо, а на пан-атаки.ком.))) Там таких как мы много.


----------



## Танюля (6 Май 2016)

*tyuiop*, вам везёт)) только я не очень понимаю как поможет АД, когда ухудшения самочувствия произошло на фоне сильных нагрузок на позвоночник.


----------



## Танюля (6 Май 2016)

Хотя нас всех давно посылают к психотерапевту)). Сколько у вас времени прошло после болезни? Сколько без АД обходитесь?


----------



## tyuiop (6 Май 2016)

Попробуйте проанализировать с чего начался спазм мышц. Я накануне первого дня плохого самочувствия поругалась с мужем и в состоянии трясучки и слёз села за руль и взяла себя в руки, чтобы смотреть за дорогой, вот и первый спазм мышц. На следующий день закружилась голова, боялась упасть, вот и второй спазм мышц. Потом начиталась про пережатые сосуды, инсульты, стала стараться сидеть прямо.Вот и третий спазм мышц. А дальше все по нарастающей. Погуглите в Инете у людей и без грыж и протрузий и суставы выворачивает и все тело болит. А все психосоматика.


----------



## Танюля (6 Май 2016)

У меня все началось после посещения мануальщика


----------



## tyuiop (6 Май 2016)

Я пока еще на АД. Начала принимать осенью. Стало все хорошо и бросила через 3 месяца, хотя доктора настоятельно рекомендуют не менее года принимать. Хуже не стало, просто многие, но все симптомы вернулись. С марта начала заново. Теперь уже хочу весь курс выдержать. (Первые 2 недели становиться хуже, это надо пережить, а потом симптомы покидают со скоростью света)) Многие против АД, но кто-то готов ждать 2-5 лет пока невроз сам пройдет, а мне хочется жить здесь и сейчас. Про привыкание не читайте, есть знакомые кто и по 4 года принимал и спокойно бросили.


----------



## gloriya (6 Май 2016)

Лебедева Оля написал(а):


> *gloriya*, я после работы прихожу  и сразу на пол ложусь, расслабляет хорошо, потом только растяжку делаю


Оля, а мне тренер рекомендовал такую растяжку: ложитесь на пол, под поясницу валик диаметром с 1,5 бутылку (я скручиваю полотенце большое) руки вытянуть за голову поставить ладонями на пол и соединить мизинцы, ноги выпрямить, пятки развести в стороны, а большие пальцы вместе и пролежать так 5 минут. Ощущение приятное во всей спине потом!!! Не знаю, правда, поняли ли вы эту позу Но если интересует, пришлю с фото.


----------



## Танюля (6 Май 2016)

Сколько времени вы уже без АД живете?


----------



## Танюля (6 Май 2016)

*tyuiop*, вот в том то и проблема, что многие потом не могут слезть с АД и транков. Как прекращают из пить все сразу возвращается


----------



## Мила...я (6 Май 2016)

Глория,а что дает данное упражнение?Оно расслабляет мышцы?Интересное такое)))


----------



## gloriya (6 Май 2016)

tyuiop написал(а):


> Я пока еще на АД. Начала принимать осенью. Стало все хорошо и бросила через 3 месяца, хотя доктора настоятельно рекомендуют не менее года принимать. Хуже не стало, просто многие, но все симптомы вернулись. С марта начала заново. Теперь уже хочу весь курс выдержать. (Первые 2 недели становиться хуже, это надо пережить, а потом симптомы покидают со скоростью света)) Многие против АД, но кто-то готов ждать 2-5 лет пока невроз сам пройдет, а мне хочется жить здесь и сейчас. Про привыкание не читайте, есть знакомые кто и по 4 года принимал и спокойно бросили.


Я за вас искренне рада!!! И много раз начинала пить, но месяц приема погоды не делал и я бросала, остановившись на мнении, что это мышечные дела. К тому же МРТ шеи, УЗИ сосудов шеи и головы, а также МРТ головного мозга у меня не в норме.


----------



## Танюля (6 Май 2016)

*tyuiop*, все кто здесь находится хотят жить без боли и счастливо)) поэтому и ишем выход все дружно.


----------



## gloriya (6 Май 2016)

Мила...я написал(а):


> Глория,а что дает данное упражнение?Оно расслабляет мышцы?Интересное такое)))


Скорее растягивает длинные мышцы спины.


----------



## Танюля (6 Май 2016)

*tyuiop*, спасибо за совет. Нас все мнения по поводу выздоровления интересуют)


----------



## gloriya (6 Май 2016)

Сегодня делала эту растяжку вечером перед душем, потом распаренные мышцы растерла кремом с можжевельником и махровый халат. Почувствовала себя человеком!!!
Конечно, мышцы может от невроза позажимать. А может и наоборот.


----------



## Танюля (6 Май 2016)

Я тоже считаю невроз и ПА следствием, а не причиной


----------



## tyuiop (7 Май 2016)

Я попробовала лечить позвоночник и мышцы, не помогло. Попробовала лечить нервную систему - все прошло. Невроз это серьезное заболевание связанное с биохимией мозга, травками не лечится. Но как сказал доктор Гусейнов Т. Ю. "Многим легче думать, что это не связано с головой, а кто поверил, тот вылечился".


----------



## gloriya (7 Май 2016)

tyuiop написал(а):


> Я попробовала лечить позвоночник и мышцы, не помогло. Попробовала лечить нервную систему - все прошло. Невроз это серьезное заболевание связанное с биохимией мозга, травками не лечится. Но как сказал доктор Гусейнов Т. Ю. "Многим легче думать, что это не связано с головой, а кто поверил, тот вылечился".


А с какой целью вы зарегистрировались на форуме, где пытаются лечить позвоночники, мышцы и т.д.?


----------



## Валентин89 (7 Май 2016)

tyuiop написал(а):


> Я попробовала лечить позвоночник и мышцы, не помогло. Попробовала лечить нервную систему - все прошло. Невроз это серьезное заболевание связанное с биохимией мозга, травками не лечится. Но как сказал доктор Гусейнов Т. Ю. "Многим легче думать, что это не связано с головой, а кто поверил, тот вылечился".



Вот-вот, примерно те же симптомы, которые вы описываете. Только плюс ко всему перечисленному вами (утомляемость, плохая память, вялость, сонливость, шаткость (особенно после сна)) у меня еще и сугубо сосудистые симптомы - в голове как-будто застаивается кровь, голову нагнуть невозможно из-за распирания (кровь так сильно приливает к голове, что кажется она вот-вот лопнет), постоянная тяжесть в голове (особенно когда сижу). Скажите, Tyuiop, у вас были вот именно эти симптомы, которые я перечислил? Потому что тоже многие советовали АД, но как так может быть, что прилив крови к голове регулируется не сосудами, а нервами? Были ли у вас такие симптомы? И какой АД вы принимаете - не Ципралекс ли случайно? И проходили ли вы совместно с приемом АД курсы разговорной терапии (ибо есть мнение, что без разговоров АД - пустая трата денег и времени)?


----------



## Лебедева Оля (7 Май 2016)

*gloriya*, спасибо, примерно поняла, но фото бы не помешало

*tyuiop*, я согласна, что психосоматика сильная штука. Хорошо, что вам помогли АД. Я бы тоже выпила эту волшебную таблетку, чтоб помогла. Но не помогает, зараза.


----------



## Niks44 (7 Май 2016)

*tyuiop*, назовите препарат интересно


----------



## tyuiop (8 Май 2016)

Форум я читала давно, сразу же когда у меня обнаружили грыжу в ШОП и пока не вылечила нервы, никакие убеждения врачей, что она не может вызывать такие симптомы, что у меня широкий канал, что никакие сосуды и нервы не пережаты не могли меня убедить. Я зациклилась на этой грыже, даже головой крутить боялась и поднимать больше 1 кг. Сейчас я про нее вообще не думаю, т. к. вся симптоматика прошла и живу как раньше. А форум почитываю из интереса, т.к. более половины людей в разделе головная боль и шейные боли описывают те же симптомы, спрашивают советы, проводят кучу исследований, им рекомендуют психотерапевта (доктор Ступин, Гусейнов, и другие врачи), но они игнорируют эти советы и продолжают упорно спрашивать Что им делать и что еще исследовать. Написала на этом форуме первый раз, т.к. сама через это прошла и захотелось помочь. 
Свои симптомы я даже не все перечислила))) Конечно на сосуды это влияет, напряженные мышцы сдавливают именно мелкие сосуды (не артерии). У меня были красные-красные глаза и сильно болели, а если где-то почешусь, сосуды лопались и появлялся синяк. Когда долго сидела за компом, голову как будто распирало. Почитайте симптом "каска неврастеника", а также симптомы депрессии и тревожно-фобического растройства. 
Принимаю сиозс Паксил (сначала заметила как наружные мышцы расслабились, а сейчас еще и внутренние отпустило). Но каждому свое, не в коем случае не рекламирую. Коллега пьет Золофт. а другая за 4 года перепила несколько препаратов пока нашла свой. Уже 3 года назад бросила. Вышла замуж, ждет ребенка. У нее все хорошо. А у моей тети само через 5 лет такое состояние прошло ))) В 80-е не делали УЗИ и МРТ.


----------



## Танюля (8 Май 2016)

Почитала вчера на форуме про АД, там 50 на 50. Есть те кому очень хорошо все помогло и живут счастливо, а есть те у кого через 1-1,5 года симптомы возвращаются причем намного хуже тех, которые имелись. Вот и думаем каждый стоит или нет начинать


----------



## Валентин89 (8 Май 2016)

tyuiop написал(а):


> Форум я читала давно, сразу же когда у меня обнаружили грыжу в ШОП и пока не вылечила нервы, никакие убеждения врачей, что она не может вызывать такие симптомы, что у меня широкий канал, что никакие сосуды и нервы не пережаты не могли меня убедить. Я зациклилась на этой грыже, даже головой крутить боялась и поднимать больше 1 кг. Сейчас я про нее вообще не думаю, т. к. вся симптоматика прошла и живу как раньше. А форум почитываю из интереса, т.к. более половины людей в разделе головная боль и шейные боли описывают те же симптомы, спрашивают советы, проводят кучу исследований, им рекомендуют психотерапевта (доктор Ступин, Гусейнов, и другие врачи), но они игнорируют эти советы и продолжают упорно спрашивать Что им делать и что еще исследовать. Написала на этом форуме первый раз, т.к. сама через это прошла и захотелось помочь.
> Свои симптомы я даже не все перечислила))) Конечно на сосуды это влияет, напряженные мышцы сдавливают именно мелкие сосуды (не артерии). У меня были красные-красные глаза и сильно болели, а если где-то почешусь, сосуды лопались и появлялся синяк. Когда долго сидела за компом, голову как будто распирало. Почитайте симптом "каска неврастеника", а также симптомы депрессии и тревожно-фобического растройства.
> Принимаю сиозс Паксил (сначала заметила как наружные мышцы расслабились, а сейчас еще и внутренние отпустило). Но каждому свое, не в коем случае не рекламирую. Коллега пьет Золофт. а другая за 4 года перепила несколько препаратов пока нашла свой. Уже 3 года назад бросила. Вышла замуж, ждет ребенка. У нее все хорошо. А у моей тети само через 5 лет такое состояние прошло ))) В 80-е не делали УЗИ и МРТ.


Вы почему-то упорно не хотите отвечать на вопрос - были ли у вас распирания в голове при наклонах туловища (как от сильного прилива крови в полость черепа)? Или это тайна?)))


----------



## tyuiop (9 Май 2016)

Вы будете смеяться, но когда я узнала про  грыжу в шее я вообще ни куда не наклоняла голову и даже не крутила ею)) А вообще все по разному описывают свои симптомы, поэтому не всегда сразу можно понять было у тебя такое или нет. Тот же симптом дереализации кто -то описывает как ухудшилось  зрение, смотреть через туман, через марлю и т. д. Что касается головы, то у меня была пьяная голова, затылочное головокружение стоя, головокружение всей головы лежа, пришлось на 3 месяца отказаться от вождения автомобиля т. к. было головокружение при повороте головы по зеркалам, при долгом сидении за компом голова как бы деревенела, кровь приливала ко лбу и щекам и без наклонов, они горели и болели, мурашки по коже головы на затылке и как-будто волосы шевелятся и дыбом встают.
Разговорную терапию не проходила. Просто сама немного по мере возможностей поменяла себя. Поняла, что часть домашних дел можно переложить на других или вообще отменить, а самой лишний раз погулять или просто поваляться с книжкой или фильмом. Меньше стала тратить на еду, одежду, покупки, а больше на театры, кино, кафе и прочие развлекаловки, т. к. поняла, что это круто, когда пол года не выходила никуда кроме работы.

*Танюля,* я не думаю будет мне потом лучше или хуже, я живу здесь и сейчас. Когда я лежала пластом, а все окружающие мне советовали взять себя в руки, больше всего мне было стыдно перед детьми. Старший (16 лет) очень за меня переживал, а младшая (4 года) требовала внимания, а я могла только включить ей мультики и что бы она меня больше не трогала. Мама за меня очень переживала, и у меня ипотека, я не могу плохо работать, мне надо хорошо работать с четкой и ясной головой))) Пить или не пить АД это индивидуальный выбор человека. На мой взгляд лучше АД, чем не жить, а мучиться.


----------



## Валентин89 (9 Май 2016)

tyuiop написал(а):


> Вы будете смеяться, но когда я узнала про  грыжу в шее я вообще ни куда не наклоняла голову и даже не крутила ею))


Ваши симптомы вряд ли укладываются в клинику наших симптомов. У вас прямо классический невроз, нервный криз, со страхами выходить на улицу, тревогой и пр. У большинства же здесь - длительный и монотонный недуг, проявляющий себя однообразными симптомами изо дня в день. Лично у меня, например, никаких страхов и паники уже не осталось - осталось только желание вылечиться, вкупе с измотанностью от ежедневной тяжести в голове. Здесь все-таки нужно отделять зерна от плевел, я считаю.



Танюля написал(а):


> Почитала вчера на форуме про АД, там 50 на 50. Есть те кому очень хорошо все помогло и живут счастливо, а есть те у кого через 1-1,5 года симптомы возвращаются причем намного хуже тех, которые имелись. Вот и думаем каждый стоит или нет начинать



Все просто. У 50% банальный невроз, а у других 50% действительно проблемы с сосудами и позвоночником) Проблема в том, что врачи (как платных, так и в бесплатных клиниках) попросту не могут или не хотят вникать в проблему и ставят диагнозы по шаблону, без учета эмпирического анализа репрезентативной выборки из N-ного числа пациентов со схожей клиникой. А ведь это - единственно правильный способ диагностики. Но он требует времени и научного энтузиазма со стороны врача - а их нет.

Например, по зарубежным стандартам, пациенту, жалующемуся на головные боли (любого характера) врач обязан (!) выдать дневник, в котором пациент на протяжении нескольких дней должен (!) фиксировать свое состояние в разное время суток, в связке с теми или иными физическими активностями. Я был уже у нескольких десятков врачей с жалобами на тяжесть в голове и ни один (!) даже не обмолвился про этот дневник и не предложил мне его позаполнять. Все рекомендации сводились к банальным мексидолу, актовегину, кортексину и пр. плацебо-препаратам. О чем это говорит?


----------



## tyuiop (9 Май 2016)

*Валентин89, *не обижайтесь, но от души посмеялась над Вашим заявлением про врачей. Всем невротикам и иппохондрикам кажется, что у них супер тяжелое заболевание, которое врачи не могут, а еще более не хотят диагностировать. Хотя вам наверняка не один врач советовал обратиться к психотерапевту и лечиться АД. Но данные советы Вы игнорируете, а других Вам уже не дают, т.к. физически Вы абсолютно здоровы. По поводу происхождения головной боли есть хороший тест на сайте Гусейнова Т.Ю., и вообще на просторах интернета, и понравился сайт в психологическом плане доктора Черепанова. А вообще удачи Вам всем и скорейшего выздоровления!!!


----------



## Валентин89 (9 Май 2016)

Так или иначе, у меня в распоряжении много примеров, когда АДы делали только хуже, и человек к объективному недугу получал вдобавок сбой в химическом обмене ГМ. Много примеров, когда ложился в Клинику неврозов с остеохондрозом - и в итоге на фоне нейролептиков превращался в шизофреника. И много примеров, когда очевидные патологии игнорировались, а лечение сводилось к "больше спите, больше гуляйте, пейте валерианку". Но есть одно правило - прежде, чем приступать к приему АДов, необходимо исключить все (!) возможные патологии как со стороны позвоночника, так и со стороны гематологии, эндокринологии и др. сфер. Только когда по всем пунктам человек здоров, ему можно назначать АДы. В противном случае, есть риск нанести еще больший вред.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Май 2016)

Человек не может превратиться в шизофреника от лекарств.
Лекарства могут не помочь проявиться у человека шизофрении, которая либо есть, либо нет.


----------



## Валентин89 (9 Май 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Человек не может превратиться в шизофреника от лекарств.
> Лекарства могут не помочь проявиться у человека шизофрении, которая либо есть, либо нет.


Да, это я утрированно  - не в шизофреника, естественно, а в человека на грани нервного срыва. Или уже за гранью))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Май 2016)




----------



## Мила...я (19 Май 2016)

Всем здравствуйте!Скажите,почему при ходьбе сильно спазмируются мышцы шеи и спины???


----------



## Лебедева Оля (25 Май 2016)

*Мила...я*,  *Танюля*,  *gloriya*, всем привет. Как ваши дела? Я сегодня была на приёме у ортодонта- гнатолога. Рекомендовали шину аквасплинг для уменьшения окклюзивно-мышечного синдрома, не жрать твердую пищу, все мелкое, тертое.Оказывается, рот у меня совсем не открывается((. После улучшения состояния проведение диагностики и изготовление индивидуальной шины.. Впринципе, как я и думала.


----------



## Мила...я (25 Май 2016)

Оля,привет!Да что-то порадовать нечем...
Шатает сильннее,головокружения усилились.Совсем тоска.Делала сегодня на спортивном коврике упражнения от распространенного охз-поплохело разом.


----------



## Танюля (25 Май 2016)

Всем привет. У меня тоже так себе, кинезиотейпы полная ерунда, когда целый день двигаюсь состояние лучше, как только посижу за компьютером опять спазм. Спасает мячик и растяжки. После динамических упражнений сразу ухудшение.


----------



## Мила...я (25 Май 2016)

Девочки и....уважаемые доктора)))
Скажите.Я сегодня делала упражнения на коврике.Я легла на спину и в области ЗАТЫЛКА слева и справа ощутила выпуклости,когда начала поворачивать голову-началось головокружение.А чуть надавив сильнее головой об пол-вообще чуть не отключилась!!!Мушки перед глазами,слабость в теле.....ну и тремор сразу и высокое давление((((Что же это такое?Кто-то сталкивался?Врачи,может вы предположите?


----------



## Танюля (25 Май 2016)

*Мила...я*, скорее всего у вас компрессия на верхнем уровне (краниоверт.переход, с1), вы лучше упражнения на статику делайте сидя. Я уже давно вывод сделала, что делая упражнения лежа на животе или на спине мне только хуже. Растяжки пока поделайте очень аккуратно для шеи. А когда полегчает уже можно и на статику.


----------



## Niks44 (25 Май 2016)

Мила...я написал(а):


> Я легла на спину и в области ЗАТЫЛКА слева и справа ощутила выпуклости


Это затылочные бугры они есть у всех


----------



## Мила...я (25 Май 2016)

Танюля,спасибо!!!Ко мне можно на ты!
Да,лежа мне хуже((((Наверно буду делать сидя-стоя упражнения!
Никс,и вам спасибо!!!Только вот ума не приложу.....почему у других при надавливании на эти "бугры" и поворотах нет головокружений.


----------



## Танюля (25 Май 2016)

*Мила...я*, у них нет наверно спазма. У меня тоже когда шея не болит и не зажата поворачивается все нормально, без головокружений.

*Мила...я*, насколько я помню у тебя еще маленькие дети, а это дополнительная нагрузка на плечевую зону и шею тоже


----------



## Niks44 (25 Май 2016)

Мила...я написал(а):


> Только вот ума не приложу.....почему у других при надавливании на эти "бугры" и поворотах нет головокружений.


Вы наверно давите не на бугры а на подзатылочную зону где находятся верхние и нижние косые мышцы шеи, а под нижней косой пролегает ПА вот вам и вертолёты, затылочные бугры находятся на самом черепе


----------



## Лебедева Оля (26 Май 2016)

*Мила...я*, может обострение началось? Сходите к своему неврологу. Когда обострение лучше не делать упражнения. А не заметили, почему хуже стало? Вернее, от чего?

*Niks44*, вы много интересного знаете. А может вы подскажите, про окклюзивную шину аквасплинг? Мне наверное, на другой сайт уже нужно

*Мила...я*, я упражнения на шейный отдел делаю сидя на стуле с прямой спинкой.


----------



## Мила...я (26 Май 2016)

Девочки, спасибо за внимание и ответы.
Я маленького кормлю (детки друг за другом) уже 6 год в скрюченном состоянии и ночью и днем. Все таскаю на руках. Болят лопатки,плечи,шея не поворачивается. Если иду-проваливаюсь, сижу-шатаюсь. Делаю движения руками и телом - так уводит в сторону. А тут еще врач обнаружил кривой таз.
В общем полное отчаяние.


----------



## Горожанкина Елена (30 Окт 2016)

*tyuiop*,у меня такая же симптоматика и это ужасс врачи разводят руками


----------



## aleks070184XXX (13 Фев 2018)

@gloriya, 





gloriya написал(а):


> Сегодня делала эту растяжку вечером перед душем, потом распаренные мышцы растерла кремом с можжевельником и махровый халат. Почувствовала себя человеком!!!
> Конечно, мышцы может от невроза позажимать. А может и наоборот.





gloriya написал(а):


> А с какой целью вы зарегистрировались на форуме, где пытаются лечить позвоночники, мышцы и т.д.?


----------



## aleks070184XXX (13 Фев 2018)

здравствуйте Глория.Меня звать Саша из г.Тюмени у меня тоже постоянные спазмы спины слева и чтягивающая головная боль.Хочу спросить вы нашли причину почему возникают спазмы чем лечитесь, что помогает?


----------



## gloriya (27 Июн 2018)

Добрый день! Уважаемые доктора, подскажите, пожалуйста, какое исследование нужно провести, чтобы проверить состояние атланта?


----------



## Niks44 (27 Июн 2018)

gloriya написал(а):


> Добрый день! Уважаемые доктора, подскажите, пожалуйста, какое исследование нужно провести, чтобы проверить состояние атланта?


КТ прицельно на на этот сустав ((атланто-окципитальное сочленение


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Июн 2018)

Это статическое состояние.
Состояние связочного аппарата-на МРТ
Динамическое состояние-на рентгеновских снимках с функциональной нагрузкой.
Наличие блоков - неподвижности и состояние мышечного аппарата отвечающего за движение в нем - мануальным тестированием.


----------



## doclega (27 Июн 2018)

МРТ и КТ.


----------



## Bogdanyuk (6 Дек 2018)

@Julia04, Юлия здравствуйте, как сейчас обстоят дела? У меня такой же приступ случился как у Вас только без рвоты, после осталось головокружения, покачивания проваливания.... Диагноза так и нет  мучаюсь 2 года.

@Мила...я, Мила здравствуйте, как сейчас у Вас дела? У меня такая же ситуация хожу без диагноза и лечения, прошла всех врачей в России и Испании результат 0, поделитесь что Вам поставили и какое лечение, помогло ли? Спасибо

@gloriya, Глория здравствуйте! Расскажите как сейчас у Вас дела, нашли причину и лечение? Дало результат? Мучаюсь головокружением шатанием и проваливанием уже 2 года, диагноза так и нет, лечения тоже... Может Вы чем то поможете, подскажите.. Спасибо

@Лебедева Оля, Ольга здравствуйте, как сейчас дела, как справились и поставлен ли окончательный диагноз? У меня похожие симптомы, я Вам уже писала в какой то теме... 3 года головокружений качаний неустойчивость проваливания и дурноты, нет диагноза и лечения, прошла всех докторов и в России и в Испании  толку ноль. Спасибо за ответ



Лебедева Оля написал(а):


> *gloriya*, я после работы прихожу  и сразу на пол ложусь, расслабляет хорошо, потом только растяжку делаю


Оля подскажите как делаете растяжку и лфк?

@tyuiop, добрый день, подскажите какие таблетки принимали и схему? У меня тоже самое, нет диагноза и лечения соответствующего. Спасибо


----------



## mailfort (17 Май 2020)

Увидела, что у вас на рентгене как у меня есть "скос" верхнего угла позвонка.
Я не знаю, что это? У меня на 5 позвонке так же.


----------



## doclega (17 Май 2020)

Так и должно быть.


----------



## mailfort (17 Май 2020)

А что это? У меня только на одном.


----------



## abelar (18 Май 2020)

gloriya написал(а):


> Добрый день! Уважаемые доктора, подскажите, пожалуйста, какое исследование нужно провести, чтобы проверить состояние атланта?


1.Рентген снимок атланто-окципитального сочленения. В направлении пишут: снимок ШОП С0-С1. Еще он называется "фронтальный "с открытым ртом". С этого снимка начинают обследование. Все остальные снимки,вами опубликованные - не уму-ни сердцу. Стоимость бесплатно по ОМС или 900 руб платно. Совет делать КТ ШОП нереален. В СПБ очередь 2 недели "за деньги" с 12 до 5 ночи. Качественный ренген снимок, по информативности и юридической достоверности кладет на лопатки психоделическую муть КТ.
2. Пальпаторно. Смещение атланта можно определить "на ощупь". Квалификации мануального терапевта и остеопата не требуется. Хотя, лучше к ним.
3. По направлению ЛОР врача сделать качественный Rg снимок лицевой части черепа (фронтальный) для исключения или подтверждения ЛОР патологии.
4. С помощью ЭНМГ мышц ШОП, в основном лестничной и задней косой затылочной, исключить или подтвердить синдром лестничной мышцы.
5. Пальпаторно и с помощью стандартных проб на объем движения и сравнительный мышечный тонус исключить или подтвердить сублюксацию первого ребра слева. (мануальный терапевт)
6. Приобрести воротник Шанца и после трех ночей его ночного использования оценит самочувствие.
Это то, что можно сделать в условиях карантина....


----------



## mailfort (18 Май 2020)

Спасибо! А как пальпарно определить?
Я щупаю боковые отростки по бокам  ниже черепа. Левый сильно выпирает, правый не прощупывается совсем. Так?
У меня, где левая ключица - прям под ней сильный спазм мышц уходящий в направлении плеча. А справа наоборот вмятина.

Если провести пальцами по ключицам, то направление разное: левая ключица как бы поднята наружной частью. И сам скат левого плеча поднят.


----------



## doclega (19 Май 2020)

Суммация теней на Rg


----------



## abelar (21 Май 2020)

mailfort написал(а):


> Спасибо! А как пальпарно определить?
> Я щупаю боковые отростки по бокам  ниже черепа. Левый сильно выпирает, правый не прощупывается совсем. Так?
> У меня, где левая ключица - прям под ней сильный спазм мышц уходящий в направлении плеча. А справа наоборот вмятина.
> 
> Если провести пальцами по ключицам, то направление разное: левая ключица как бы поднята наружной частью. И сам скат левого плеча поднят.


Да. Как-то так. Но, прошу обратить внимание, что я отвечал на ваш прямо поставленный вопрос: "как диагностировать смещение атланта". Не факт, что Ваши основные жалобы имеют причиной смещение атланта. Хотя, если что-то выглядит как утка, крякает как утка....то скорее всего это утка. (С).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Май 2020)

abelar написал(а):


> Да. Как-то так. Но, прошу обратить внимание, что я отвечал на ваш прямо поставленный вопрос: "как диагностировать смещение атланта". Не факт, что Ваши основные жалобы имеют причиной смещение атланта. Хотя, если что-то выглядит как утка, крякает как утка....то скорее всего это утка. (С).


Простите доктор, немного добавлю.
При этом надо учитывать что например при сколиозе смещение Атланта является нормой, вопрос лишь в степени этой нормы и в наличие или отсутствие блока на уровне этого сустава.
Устранение этого блока если он ещё возвратим как раз есть задача мануальной терапии.
К задачам можно отнеси и сохранения подвижности после устранения блока.
В какой-то степени и уменьшение степени смещения – за счёт уменьшения степени сколиоза.


----------



## doclega (21 Май 2020)

> ...психоделическую муть КТ...


Ну зачем так? Всё зависит от врача, кто описывает. Если направляющий врач просит  акцентировать внимание и подробно описать КВП КТ очень даже не плохо справляется с поставленной задачей. К сожалению, функциональные пробы не сделать, а так очень даже информативно, можно сделать красивые реконструкции и тогда на мониторе будет прямо, как в анатомическом  атласе.


----------



## abelar (28 Май 2020)

doclega написал(а):


> Ну зачем так? Всё зависит от врача, кто описывает. Если направляющий врач просит  акцентировать внимание и подробно описать КВП КТ очень даже не плохо справляется с поставленной задачей. К сожалению, функциональные пробы не сделать, а так очень даже информативно, можно сделать красивые реконструкции и тогда на мониторе будет прямо, как в анатомическом  атласе.


Согласен. Это я перегнул не со зла. А,может от проф.зависти. Всегда хотел научиться читать снимки и УЗИ скрины...А то я, даже в пятнах Роршаха вижу только пятна Роршаха....


----------



## mailfort (29 Июн 2020)

Кто может сказать, что это спереди в шее?


----------



## tankist (29 Июн 2020)

mailfort написал(а):


> Кто может сказать, что это спереди в шее?


Где снимок в прямой проекции?


----------



## mailfort (29 Июн 2020)

прямая



разгибание:


----------



## oltan (27 Июл 2020)

@abelar , скажите, пожалуйста, если базион дентальный интервал на мрт 15 мм (норма меньше 10), это признак дислокации зуба позвонка? нестабильности?


----------



## abelar (30 Июл 2020)

Формально, да. Но, это рентгенологическая находка и статистические стандарты. Это может никак не отражаться на клинике и жалобах.


----------



## oltan (30 Июл 2020)

Клиника - человек лежачий (сестра) на спине 2 года и 2 месяца с невозможностью поднять голову от подушки или повернуть в стороны.
Невозможна вертикаль, даже просто угол кровати поднять выше невозможно. Это ей измеряли на англоязычном форуме и сказали, что опасно для жизни, "череп не держится на шее", -сказали.

Вот еще интересные измерения по рентгену по поводу нестабильности:
"При анализе функциональных снимков шейного отдела позвоночника проводится расчет подвижности атланто-аксиального сегмента по методу Ротмана. Суть метода заключается в следующем: проводится линия через середину передней и задней дуги атланта. Точкой маркируется вершина ската. Затем опускается перпендикуляр к первой линии, проходящей через заднюю поверхность передней дуги атланта. В норме расстояние между точками на скате относительно перпендикуляра не должно превышать 1 мм, при сгибании и разгибании, если расстояние больше, то это свидетельствует о нестабильности.

Кроме этого на функциональных снимках шейного отдела позвоночника необходимо проводить измерение ширины сустава Крювелье. Как известно, в норме ширина сустава у взрослых 2 мм, у детей 4 мм. Расширение щели сустава более этих показателей свидетельствует о нестабильности.

Необходимо проводить расчет флексионно-экстензионных движений в краниовертебральном сегменте по следующей методике: проводится линия, проходящая по нижнему краю затылочной кости и нижнему краю затылочных мыщелков. Вторая линия проводится через середину передней и задней дуги атланта, третья по нижнему краю тела С2 позвонка. При подсчете углов в положении сгибания и разгибания в норме объем движений в атланто-окципитальном суставе составляет 13 градусов, в атланто-аксиальном суставе - 17 градусов (общий объем движений 30 градусов)."


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Июл 2020)

oltan написал(а):


> Вот еще интересные измерения по рентгену по поводу нестабильности:
> "При анализе функциональных снимков шейного отдела позвоночника проводится расчет подвижности атланто-аксиального сегмента по методу Ротмана. Суть метода заключается в следующем: проводится линия через середину передней и задней дуги атланта. Точкой маркируется вершина ската. Затем опускается перпендикуляр к первой линии, проходящей через заднюю поверхность передней дуги атланта. В норме расстояние между точками на скате относительно перпендикуляра не должно превышать 1 мм, при сгибании и разгибании, если расстояние больше, то это свидетельствует о нестабильности.
> 
> Кроме этого на функциональных снимках шейного отдела позвоночника необходимо проводить измерение ширины сустава Крювелье. Как известно, в норме ширина сустава у взрослых 2 мм, у детей 4 мм. Расширение щели сустава более этих показателей свидетельствует о нестабильности.
> ...


Если в этом причина, операцию делать будете?


----------

